# Come off and pct? Am I fvck ABC987s b&c journal



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi all I'm back and gonna start a new journal, hopefully this better than the last. I've been contemplating whether to come off and pct or cruise, well today my first time in the gym in about 5 years made up my mind. For the last few weeks after finishing my cycle and all the compliments in America I felt like I was looking quite good and not a bad size until I hit the gym today, now feel average at best so it's time to make some gains

Some say they can still gain when they come off but for me last year I came off in July and by jam I was virtually back to where I started. Should've maybe trained harder but it's not the same without fear knowing the gains ain't coming

As some of you know I train at home in my garage which has been ok til now but I'm limited to what I can do and been thinking of joining a gym for a while.

My plan ATM is to cruise on Sphinx t400 @200mg e8-9d which may change slightly then either do 2 6-8 week shorter bulks or 1 long 16ish week long bulk into early next year which will leave me more time to cut slowly as I don't enjoy the cutting bit (I like my food) and think if I do it over a longer period I might find it easier.

I'm currently sitting at about 14.4 and am 6.1, 33yo, don't know bf but don't really care ATM, can still see the outlines of abs but they're fading. I'm not as full as before I went away I feel my arms have shrunk but I haven't been in the gym for 3 weeks (apart from Thursday I done a little full body workout). I've dropped 7-8lbs in week of water raining in the cals as I just ate shvt and drink loads on holiday. Kcals ATM are about 3200 which is about the same as I was cutting on before I went away. I plan on upping very slightly over the next few weeks to see how I get on maybe 100-200 a week although as I'm bulking I won't be so strict and counting everything so then again I might be 100 or so out. P340 C290 F75 roughly. I know some will say protein is way to high but about 80-90 grams is from shakes which workout out to about £1 so I can live with that and like a high protein diet

so far I've run

Last year: tbol

Last year: test e/var

This yeah: test p/npp

This year: test/tren a/mast a

This year: test/mast/winni, this was my fav

could do with some opinions on what to run next for my bulk and whether you think 2 shorter 6-8 weeks or a long 16 week cycle? I have 30amps of pharma dust but that's it ATM.

Im thinking of running 250mg of sust a week then adding other bits to take it up to a gram plus maybe an oral depending on how much I'll be out on the pvss

@Dead lee @Chelsea @liam0810 @ah24 @Pscarb @Sharpy76 @simonthepieman @TELBOR @G-man99 @FelonE @A1243R @Adz @marcusmaximus @sneeky_dave @Galaxy

thought I mention some of the previous followers and a few big boys for some advise on where to go next and opinions on bulking cycles, 2short or 1 long and what I should run?

ill go on tapatalk now and upload pics as i can't seem to do it on here. Still don't like them new set up


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/01/e2a2cb1bba60db43604db555e77e8dfc.jpg]































So 1,2 1st jan
3,4,5,6,7,8 was 3 and a half weeks ago end of cycle before I went away
9 the last one was Thursday, first day back in the gym so a little pump


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In :thumb: looking good mate!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> In :thumb: looking good mate!!


Agreed,looking good my friend


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> In :thumb: looking good mate!!





FelonE said:


> Agreed,looking good my friend


cheers lads, don't feel that great ATM lost strength and size and felt small today in the gym. Been well deprived the last few years, felt like a kid in a candy shop lol, it's a great gym with loads of equipment so hopefully should help. Only thing is I won't want to leave it but it depends where I work as I'm a spark and move around


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> cheers lads, don't feel that great ATM lost strength and size and felt small today in the gym. Been well deprived the last few years, felt like a kid in a candy shop lol, it's a great gym with loads of equipment so hopefully should help. Only thing is I won't want to leave it but it depends where I work as I'm a spark and move around


Don't worry mate I feel small atm and bloody hungry lol. It's worth it


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

In for this @Abc987!!

For what it's worth, i reckon you've made the right decision regarding b & c. Just try and nail everything and not waste the time on, otherwise it'll be pointless, maximise dem gainz!

First time b & c for me too and I'm loving it tbh. Will be jumping back on in the next few weeks.

Probably going to run test, npp and oxys. Spoke to Will and he said we'll run it for 8wks and if I'm still gaining nicely, then possibly carry on. So length of next blast is not set in stone so to speak. Maybe you could do the same and just see how you feel?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

In, looking very good already.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> In for this @Abc987!!
> 
> For what it's worth, i reckon you've made the right decision regarding b & c. Just try and nail everything and not waste the time on, otherwise it'll be pointless, maximise dem gainz!
> 
> ...


I think its the right choice too ;-). If I come off diet and training will slack I know it will but knowing that I should keep most gains then gain again will keep me in check I think, hopefully lol. Works afvcker ATM, I'm doing 7 days a week although sat/sun I'm done by 1pm but mon to thurs last week and this coming I'm working until 8pm.

im gonna keep at the am training, should get to the gym about 6am before work so hopefully will be ok

as for cycle I'm thinking exactly the same thing but don't know what dose to run? Last time I run npp it was WC nandrotest @1.5ml eod, think it worked out to about 700test p 350npp. You think I'll be ok running npp higher than the test?

if I stick to the plan won't be going back on for at least 7 weeks :-(

Cant wait to hit the gym Monday and try out all this new equipment I've never used. There's birds to look at too, beats my garage walls lol ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> In, looking very good already.


cheers bud, time to make some gains. Well at least keep as much as I can till I blast again


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

My brain is currently too full of learning to contribute much.

Definable looking good, I'm rather jell and not even slightly reem.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Im not in favor of very short 6 or long 16, they can be needed for certain situations though. I would just go for in the middle 12 weeks long esters on to x amount of cruise time.

I have tried dont like small doses (250mg) of test PW on cycle, taking in to consideration you were cruising at 250mg e10d for example its not much more, while it still works once other AAS are added i think you lack certain fullness and pump, (500-750) is where i like it as a base and add to that.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Im not in favor of very short 6 or long 16, they can be needed for certain situations though. I would just go for in the middle 12 weeks long esters on to x amount of cruise time.
> 
> I have tried dont like small doses (250mg) of test PW on cycle, taking in to consideration you were cruising at 250mg e10d for example its not much more, while it still works once other AAS are added i think you lack certain fullness and pump, (500-750) is where i like it as a base and add to that.


I was thinking 8 week sust/oxy/npp but unsure of doses followed by an 6-8 week cruise then an 8 sust tren a/mast p

Or a 12-16 week test tren e mast e. Equipoise interests me too

both bulk stage, what do you think and what sort of doses?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> I was thinking 8 week sust/oxy/npp but unsure of doses followed by an 6-8 week cruise then an 8 sust tren a/mast p
> 
> Or a 12-16 week test tren e mast e. Equipoise interests me too
> 
> both bulk stage, what do you think and what sort of doses?


Chosen dose is always a compromise between cost/sides/oil volume. Providing your looking after your self medically take your pick within reason. Choose your compound and decide based on the amount of oil you'd be required to jab and weekly cost, bob's your uncle.

0.5ml sus ED 0.75ml NPP ED 100mg Oxy ED would be generous whilst keeping total volume sensible.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> Chosen dose is always a compromise between cost/sides/oil volume. Providing your looking after your self medically take your pick within reason. Choose your compound and decide based on the amount of oil you'd be required to jab and weekly cost, bob's your uncle.
> 
> 0.5ml sus ED 0.75ml NPP ED 100mg Oxy ED would be generous whilst keeping total volume sensible.


Have you run equi before?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> I was thinking 8 week sust/oxy/npp but unsure of doses followed by an 6-8 week cruise then an 8 sust tren a/mast p
> 
> Or a 12-16 week test tren e mast e. Equipoise interests me too
> 
> both bulk stage, what do you think and what sort of doses?


Mast on a bulk seems pointless to me, its nothing but a conditioner in my book, test, tren and EQ for 12 weeks yes, the two 8 weekers im not keen on


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> Have you run equi before?


No mate, supposed to be great for appetite


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Mast on a bulk seems pointless to me, its nothing but a conditioner in my book, test, tren and EQ for 12 weeks yes, the two 8 weekers im not keen on


it's in virtually every mass blend?

Thought it helped with sides from tren and gave good strength gains

have you run equi before?



sneeky_dave said:


> No mate, supposed to be great for appetite


my appetite is something I don't struggle with


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> it's in virtually every mass blend?
> 
> Thought it helped with sides from tren and gave good strength gains
> 
> ...


You dont have to use a blend though, no idea why mast would help with tren sides and not something i would give much credit to strength gains in a stack.

Never used EQ but would use it over mast on a bulk, im not a lover of masteron other than to harden up and create a more vascular appearance when its going to be seen.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> You dont have to use a blend though, no idea why mast would help with tren sides and not something i would give much credit to strength gains in a stack.
> 
> Never used EQ but would use it over mast on a bulk, im not a lover of masteron other than to harden up and create a more vascular appearance when its going to be seen.


I'm not going to use a blend just wondering why it's in all of them

I've got 7-9 weeks to make up my mind and it'll change a bit no doubt but wanna start stocking up soon


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> I'm not going to use a blend just wondering why it's in all of them
> 
> I've got 7-9 weeks to make up my mind and it'll change a bit no doubt but wanna start stocking up soon


I've never run tren without mast, for no other reason than it was in a blend but I felt awesome each time so I certainly won't be changing what isn't broke


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning tosspots haven't weighed myself since last week and diet has been pretty clean at aroun 3200kcals, had some ice cream and brownies yesterday but that's the only cheat all week. Weight this morning was 14.2 so about 11lbs down since last Saturday and I del it too. I feel small and deflated so upping to about 3500 and gonna weigh myself again Thursday

first leg sesh in about 4 weeks today and battered them

leg press

leg curls

hack squat

seated calve raises

leg extensions

and some abs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Morning tosspots haven't weighed myself since last week and diet has been pretty clean at aroun 3200kcals, had some ice cream and brownies yesterday but that's the only cheat all week. Weight this morning was 14.2 so about 11lbs down since last Saturday and I del it too. I feel small and deflated so upping to about 3500 and gonna weigh myself again Thursday
> 
> first leg sesh in about 4 weeks today and battered them
> 
> ...


Gonna be feeling that tomorrow lol ouch


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Gonna be feeling that tomorrow lol ouch


lol weights wasn't heavy as it was my first time using the equipment but had an Eca and pre boost before hand so intesity was very good. Couldn't walk properly leaving the gym I was all over the place


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> lol weights wasn't heavy as it was my first time using the equipment but had an Eca and pre boost before hand so intesity was very good. Couldn't walk properly leaving the gym I was all over the place


Lol good session then,good job haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good bro, I'm in to see you get bigger!


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

In you fcking animal


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

@Abc987 Where were the squats? Or do they hurt your vagina?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> In you fcking animal


cheers mate, feel like I have a slow puncture ATM lol. 3200 maintenance kcals isn't enough


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> @Abc987 Where were the squats? Or do they hurt your vagina?


hahaha I'm a pussy mate. Don't squat or dead light. My form is shvte, every time I've attempted either I fvck my back so don't bother anymore. I liked the hack squat today though.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> hahaha I'm a pussy mate. Don't squat or dead light. My form is shvte, every time I've attempted either I fvck my back so don't bother anymore. I liked the hack squat today though.


Then surly this is a case of start light till you get it right?

I must admit I didn't squat at all this year until recently after an unknown injury but couldn't miss it out any longer. You did seem to have an all-round good leg workout but can't help but question a lack of squats.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Then surly this is a case of start light till you get it right?
> 
> I must admit I didn't squat at all this year until recently after an unknown injury but couldn't miss it out any longer. You did seem to have an all-round good leg workout but can't help but question a lack of squats.


it's never really bothered me same as deads. If I had a training partner or someone to guide me maybe I'd give them a go but for now I'll stick to hack squats.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> hahaha I'm a pussy mate. Don't squat or dead light. My form is shvte, every time I've attempted either I fvck my back so don't bother anymore. I liked the hack squat today though.


Feel you on this!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Smashed back and bis this morning

plate loaded pull downs

leaning over wide gripe row (fvck knows what you call these)

assisted wide grip pull ups (really liked these and hopefully over time I'll get better at pull ups)

rows

rear felt flys

ez bar preacher curls

hamner curls standing db curls

machine bicep curls

all 2-3 sets and still quite light, just getting used to all the new stuff


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> Smashed back and bis this morning
> 
> plate loaded pull downs
> 
> ...


What do you mean new stuff? Have you bought new home equipment?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> What do you mean new stuff? Have you bought new home equipment?


lol no I've finally got round to joining a gym. There's one on the way to where I'm working ATM £25 a month with no contract which is fvcking good for central London so if I move jobs it ain't a problem leaving although I won't want to o love it in there lol. Can't believe how much I've been missing out on. Don't get me wrong I enjoy training in doors but it's not the same and very limited


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> lol no I've finally got round to joining a gym. There's one on the way to where I'm working ATM £25 a month with no contract which is fvcking good for central London so if I move jobs it ain't a problem leaving although I won't want to o love it in there lol. Can't believe how much I've been missing out on. Don't get me wrong I enjoy training in doors but it's not the same and very limited


You cant beat a decent gym, i actually get bored of going to the same gym so use around 3/4 different ones :lol: I think im going to join one in Manchester City Centre soon though as im there for the foreseeable future with work!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> You cant beat a decent gym, i actually get bored of going to the same gym so use around 3/4 different ones :lol: I think im going to join one in Manchester City Centre soon though as im there for the foreseeable future with work!


your in the building game too ain't you? Are you a construction manager or something, so you probably move about a bit? Hopefully as it's quite central I'll be able to stay there for a while but if I move to a job outside London I'm in no contract so can leave. Will have to find another one though it's so much better than training in a garage lol.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> your in the building game too ain't you? Are you a construction manager or something, so you probably move about a bit? Hopefully as it's quite central I'll be able to stay there for a while but if I move to a job outside London I'm in no contract so can leave. Will have to find another one though it's so much better than training in a garage lol.


Yes mate, Construction Project Manager - stupidly busy at the moment - just been put on a £250m project in Manchester in the conception stage, client has no idea what they want yet :lol:

Im only going to be on this until the design and initial phase is completed but probably still 9-12 months! Before i started on this project my office was based in Manchester but i had jobs all the way up to hull and down to oxford... I was literally all over the place and travelling a lot!

Its good youve got no contract as you dont find many that do that nowadays!


----------



## Allyb (May 30, 2012)

> Yes mate, Construction Project Manager - stupidly busy at the moment - just been put on a £250m project in Manchester in the conception stage, client has no idea what they want yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot going on in the north west bud? Originally from Bolton myself but live in perth WA at the mo coming back for a few month in September so will be looking for abit of work to keep me out the pub a few days a week, hearing different things ATM from a few pals who are also spreads


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Allyb said:


> A lot going on in the north west bud? Originally from Bolton myself but live in perth WA at the mo coming back for a few month in September so will be looking for abit of work to keep me out the pub a few days a week, hearing different things ATM from a few pals who are also spreads


Loads mate, stupid amount really. We are finding tenders going up by 8 / 10% yearly recently mainly due to the lack of labour!

How aus for work at the moment?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Allyb said:


> A lot going on in the north west bud? Originally from Bolton myself but live in perth WA at the mo coming back for a few month in September so will be looking for abit of work to keep me out the pub a few days a week, hearing different things ATM from a few pals who are also spreads


same mate we've got loads on the next couple of years. I'm working 8-8 ATM which is killing me lol. I leave home at 4.45am so I can go gym before work and ain't getting home til 9.30pm

there seems to be a few no contract gyms pooping up now. Think they're realising it's more attractive to people.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> same mate we've got loads on the next couple of years. I'm working 8-8 ATM which is killing me lol. I leave home at 4.45am so I can go gym before work and ain't getting home til 9.30pm
> 
> there seems to be a few no contract gyms pooping up now. Think they're realising it's more attractive to people.


Long day that mate, does the Mrs not work? Whats the need for such long hours? I leave mine around 6am in work for 6:45 and leave anytime between 4 & 6:30 usually... I then normally go home and go to the gym around 8 pm. Stil works out a long day i suppose. Im out the house 12 hours as a minimum for work... that doesn't include gym either!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Long day that mate, does the Mrs not work? Whats the need for such long hours? I leave mine around 6am in work for 6:45 and leave anytime between 4 & 6:30 usually... I then normally go home and go to the gym around 8 pm. Stil works out a long day i suppose. Im out the house 12 hours as a minimum for work... that doesn't include gym either!


She's on maternity leave until end of jan so only one wage coming in ATM. Gotta push the job so we need to work late when everyone gone to do birds that can't be done in the day. Normally I finish at 5


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Not really much to report. Done legs yesterday and no gym Thursday coz of the tube strike. I'm at work this morning but am gonna go afterwards for aback sesh

been on around 3500 and maintaining at around 14.2 (up and down by 1/2lb all week) so may increase calls Monday by 150-200ish

loving the new gym. Mrs is already on me to sell my gear so she can turn the garage into a play room for the kids l


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just been gym and done pull. Don't know why but intensity seems a lot better in a gym than at home so I can fit more in. Any

assisted wide grip Chins

low row

row

face pull

rear delt flys

ez bar preacher curls

hammer curls

crops body curls

rope curls

All 3 sets, reps all different, some high some low. Had 1eca and 1pre boost as I have a few left of each which gave a nice little boost and had 2scoops of whey and 2 dextrose with 5g creatine intra which gave a great pump. Gonna try getting off the stims for a bit so next myprotein sale I'm gonna get some bcaa/glutamine/creatine for an intra drink. I know a lot say it's pointless but gonna give it a go anyway. Hopefully it'll keep me off the stims for a bit as I think it's all in the minds anyway

love the gym but what fvcks me off is how many smelly cvnts there are there. I know it's a gym but no need for it. The other morning I got there at 6am when the doors open, someone asked me to spot him On bench which I agreed to, fvck me sideways he smelt so bad. Now he's only been in there literally 5 mins the soap dodging cvnt!!!!

notes all round the walls saying use a sweat towel, should also say use deodorant ffs


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Many people in the gym seem to stink of last weeks stink........They seem to think that they blend in with fresh sweat FFS! Durty fuuks


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Many people in the gym seem to stink of last weeks stink........They seem to think that they blend in with fresh sweat FFS! Durty fuuks


soapy cvnts


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Not much to report ATM. I'm down another lb and been consuming about 3600-3700 kcals. The oTest is 200mg e8d and gonna keep it throughout the cruise

The EU has its hard to tell with strength. It has moved up since the holiday but if had 3 weeks off and am using new level and equipment so hard to tell but happy with the way things are.

Wont bore you with all the training but if my weight drops anymore I'll be increasing kcals another 200

been thinking hard about next blast and I'm leaning towards one another in buying 40ml npp and running 250mg pharma sust and 200mg npp e3d with maybe oxys. I might have to leave the oxys as the time I'll be starting I've got quite a few weekends during that blast that I'll be on the piss so may save them for the next bulk/blast we shall see


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Not much to report ATM. I'm down another lb and been consuming about 3600-3700 kcals. The oTest is 200mg e8d and gonna keep it throughout the cruise
> 
> The EU has its hard to tell with strength. It has moved up since the holiday but if had 3 weeks off and am using new level and equipment so hard to tell but happy with the way things are.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good cycle mate! Why not just blast the oxys for 3/4 weeks? A lot of people use orals while out on the lash... just get bloods done and make sure the Liver values are okay :thumb:

That is going to be my next cycle to i think but only 500mg test and 300mg npp


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

If orals can be avoided over heavy weekends then why not do so? I'm all up for generous doses n caution to the wind etc but no point it their use could be offset a few weeks. Kick-start's are far less an issue on B&C surely?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Sounds like a good cycle mate! Why not just blast the oxys for 3/4 weeks? A lot of people use orals while out on the lash... just get bloods done and make sure the Liver values are okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tbh mate I have and would just use the oral a. Depends on what I've got planned as in drinking the coming weeks, I don't mind the odd night out but full weekends on the lash and back to back weekends maybe not we shall see.

i was on 60mg accutane for 4 weeks followed by nearly 6 weeks of winni and as you know had a weekend stag do 4days and nights full on then a weeding which was a very heavy day/night. I then went America the day after I finished the winni and drank most days not all and not really that heavy but by the end I was getting pains in my lower back. It might be nothing and just me being pariniod but it made me think a bit that I may of been abusing myself just a little to much. Then again I might just if slept awkwardly who knows.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Your speaking sensible for once Dave haha. I'll see what's coming up and how many nights out and decide from then.

I'll be going back on another blast in jan so may just save the orals for then as jan/feb are normally quite months

wanna try oxys though loads of people saying how good they are


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

push this morning with no stims as I'm all out so just a crumpet with Nutella for a bit of energy. thought I'd try some proper movements. I've had a fvcked rotator cuff for a year or 2 now and training indoors I was restricted to the leverage machine but this suited me coz of my shoulder. I can feel it with most push movements so have to be careful and been a bit pussy since being back at the gym I've kept to machine weights for chest as there's no balance needed so IMO less risk.

anyway manned up and done flat bench today. Managed 6 @117.5 without a spot so quite happy with that, I reckon I'd get a couple at 125 with a spot. And 6 @42 incline db, shoulder twinged though getting them up.

Then I thought as you all go on about them id give over head press a go, never done these before, once again coz of my shoulder and training at home just stuck to leverage or cable shoulder press. Wow im weak on these. Managed 9 @40kg, put it up to 60kg and managed 2 ffs lol. An exercise that needs massively improving.

Been cruising 200mg e8-9d 5 weeks this Friday so got another 5-7 weeks left. Feel great but can't wait to get back on and make some gains, addictive stuff this gear and anyone that says it ain't is a liar!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Did you do OHP on the smith or using the Olympic bar @Abc987?

Olympic bar really is hard to push a lot of weight tbh. Great exercise though so keep at it, just leave your ego at the door lol!

Glad to see cruise is going well, definitely the way forward IMO


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Sounds like a good cycle mate! Why not just blast the oxys for 3/4 weeks? A lot of people use orals while out on the lash... just get bloods done and make sure the Liver values are okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olympic bar mate with 10kg each side lol.

My ego ain't that big yet I don't chuck the weights about and lift weights I clearly shouldn't be lifting like some twats in the gym.

way I see it is something to improve on which should move in the right direction quicker than everything else

still don't dead or squat but they worry me more as having a fvcked back ain't nice and every timid I've attempted either I've injured my back. So for now I'll leave them but may try again in the near future. Still getting used to a proper gym lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Olympic bar mate with 10kg each side lol.
> 
> My ego ain't that big yet I don't chuck the weights about and lift weights I clearly shouldn't be lifting like some twats in the gym.
> 
> ...


@Sharpy76 this was meant for you...

@Abc987 what the feck are you doing :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> @Sharpy76 this was meant for you...
> 
> @Abc987 what the feck are you doing


Dunno why the fvck it keeps quoting you. Fvcking shvtty update


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Olympic bar mate with 10kg each side lol.
> 
> My ego ain't that big yet I don't chuck the weights about and lift weights I clearly shouldn't be lifting like some twats in the gym.
> 
> ...


Similar to me mate.

I don't deadlift or squat because of a dodgy back and knees but I do alright with rows and hammer strength machines tbh.

Im a big advocate of form>weight. Obviously increase when you can but nailing form is more important than throwing around stupid amount of weight with sloppy a$$ form.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Similar to me mate.
> 
> I don't deadlift or squat because of a dodgy back and knees but I do alright with rows and hammer strength machines tbh.
> 
> Im a big advocate of form>weight. Obviously increase when you can but nailing form is more important than throwing around stupid amount of weight with sloppy a$$ form.


I'm not really that fussed. I know everyone bangs in about dreads and squats but I can't afford to injure myself and tbf in quite enjoying the hack squat and leg press machine with hardly any risk of injury. They will do for now

your 100% right on form/technique. I think so many people get caught up watching and seeing what others lift this all goes out the window. sometimes for that last rep I might need a little cheat but some of these wollies ain't got a clue . but then again who am I to judge.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well the cruise dose seems to be good. The Mrs got a little treat about 2am this morning, an ABC love injection ;-). Well I say a treat it was about a minutes worth but I got mine lol. Still waking up most mornings with a stiffy and feeling pretty good even though I'm working long hours. Feels like I've been off for ages, it's only been 5 weeks :-(

Anyway on the way to the gym to batter legs and abs

have a good day ;-)


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just into 13th week of my cruise now and still feeling good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Similar to me mate.
> 
> I don't deadlift or squat because of a dodgy back and knees but I do alright with rows and hammer strength machines tbh.
> 
> *Im a big advocate of form>weight. Obviously increase when you can but nailing form is more important than throwing around stupid amount of weight with sloppy a$$ form.*


Couldn't agree more.I use a decent weight and concentrate on form and muscle contraction.

The amount of idiots I see ego lifting but can't handle the weight is stupid.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Well the cruise dose seems to be good. The Mrs got a little treat about 2am this morning, an ABC love injection ;-). Well I say a treat it was about a minutes worth but I got mine lol. Still waking up most mornings with a stiffy and feeling pretty good even though I'm working long hours. Feels like I've been off for ages, it's only been 5 weeks :-(
> 
> Anyway on the way to the gym to batter legs and abs
> 
> have a good day ;-)


Have a good one mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Just into 13th week of my cruise now and still feeling good


13 weeks, your doing well. My plan is 12 but I'm eager to get back on so doubt I'll do the full 12 weeks. Will try my hardest though lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

As some of you know I'm a bit of stim junky, well a massive stim junky infact. Myprotein had 30% off the other day and I ran out of stims so decided to treat my self and give bcaa/ lglutamine/ creatine a go

so this morning I replaced my 2 crumpets with seriously strong and Nutella and had 400mg caffeine, about 10 grams of l glutamine and 5g creatine on the way to the gym.

Had in my head on the way there id done the wrong thing, was feeling weak and was gonna have a s**t workout.

Well I was well wrong, all in my head and smashed pull. Once I got over the mental thought of it I had a really good workout

I had an intra drink of 2 scoops of whey, 1 scoop of dextrose, 5g creatine and 10g bcaa. The pump i got on the guns was unbelievable, love dextrose intra

just tucking into my post meal of 4 scrambled eggs and 100g of chocolate wheatabix.

Hope this it is a good thing as it means I can use the extra kcals I usually have pre during the day

still maintaining at 14.1-14.2 so might up another 100 or so kcals on Monday


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Had a blow out this weekend. Few pals came round yesterday and helped me clear out my garden. So we had few beers that turned into a lot of beers + loads of shvt food like crisps etc. Went to bed about 4am I think and woke up rough as fvck this morning

had a fry up for breko then went to the seaside today. Had an ice cream a 1/4 toffee crumble then on the way home went for a Thai where I ate until I couldn't anymore.

gonna set the alarm in the morning and hopefully get up and be back on track


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Had a blow out this weekend. Few pals came round yesterday and helped me clear out my garden. So we had few beers that turned into a lot of beers + loads of shvt food like crisps etc. Went to bed about 4am I think and woke up rough as fvck this morning
> 
> had a fry up for breko then went to the seaside today. Had an ice cream a 1/4 toffee crumble then on the way home went for a Thai where I ate until I couldn't anymore.
> 
> gonna set the alarm in the morning and hopefully get up and be back on track


Went for my suit fitting yesterday at 3pm and crawled in at 1am myself!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Hi all I'm back and gonna start a new journal, hopefully this better than the last. I've been contemplating whether to come off and pct or cruise, well today my first time in the gym in about 5 years made up my mind. For the last few weeks after finishing my cycle and all the compliments in America I felt like I was looking quite good and not a bad size until I hit the gym today, now feel average at best so it's time to make some gains
> 
> Some say they can still gain when they come off but for me last year I came off in July and by jam I was virtually back to where I started. Should've maybe trained harder but it's not the same without fear knowing the gains ain't coming
> 
> ...


Good luck mate, I'm downscaling my forum time, but will subscribe here mate and lurk.

Good luck


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Went for my suit fitting yesterday at 3pm and crawled in at 1am myself!


haha did it still fit ok after all the shvt you've been eating lol

mates were a massive help yesterday, there's no way I'd of done it all myself we dug up, smashed up and filled a 8y skip, the beers were well deserved


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> haha did it still fit ok after all the shvt you've been eating lol
> 
> mates were a massive help yesterday, there's no way I'd of done it all myself we dug up, smashed up and filled a 8y skip, the beers were well deserved


They have ordered 2 pairs in for me just to make sure :-(


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@simonthepieman had to tag you mate as this shvtty update kept quoting shvt

how you been you ain't seen you post for ages?

Hows the mrs doing? Can't be long now


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well actually made it out of bed this morning and got to the gym, felt quite good considering. Strength is increasing very slightly, either an extra rep or 2 or a slight increase in weight so happy with way things are going

after the slack weekend weighed 14.5 this morning, just shows. I've maintained 14.1-14.2 for a month now, then 2 days of eating and drinking shvt and in up 3lbs.

Abs are very slowly fading, can still see them slightly but o haven't trimmed the rug since Florida which don't help.

I see a couple of girl mates i ain't seen for a while and both said I looked big especially the guns which is always nice to here as I know myself they've shrunk quite a bit

anyway enjoy your Monday as much as you can ;-)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @simonthepieman had to tag you mate as this shvtty update kept quoting shvt
> 
> how you been you ain't seen you post for ages?
> 
> Hows the mrs doing? Can't be long now


Good mate. My daughter is 12 days old.

I've also started a new job too so kept very busy!!!!!

Not training much at the moment and finished my cycle. Will back in the gym from next week, but not logging anything on here


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Good mate. My daughter is 12 days old.
> 
> I've also started a new job too so kept very busy!!!!!
> 
> Not training much at the moment and finished my cycle. Will back in the gym from next week, but not logging anything on here


wicked news mate congratulations ;-)

thought she was due September time but you haven't been on here lately so guessed I may of got that wrong. Meows the sleepless nights lol

new job? Congrats again lol. Better than the old one I take it

where do you work? I finally joined a gym, won't be as good as Gymbox but it's a bloody good gym for £25 a month.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning all, had a bad jab last night in quad. Only .5ml but as the needle went in my leg started twitching, I was on a nerve. I pulled it out slowly (not all the way) and went at a different angle. Oil went in fine but as I pulled it out my leg was pissing with blood, went all over the bed ffs. Got a little limo there now although it isn't that sore yet.

anyway push done this morning and bench slightly down. Done 110x5 115x5 115x4. No spot so can't push for those extra reps. I might use plate loaded machine next sesh

on a + ohp was 50x6 52.5x6 55x6 so that's on the up

dont know how as I was doing push but feel like I pulled my left bicep, hope not, ache ain't as bad an hour on but it was killing me in the gym

weight is still up slightly @14.3. Have a good'n


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Morning all, had a bad jab last night in quad. Only .5ml but as the needle went in my leg started twitching, I was on a nerve. I pulled it out slowly (not all the way) and went at a different angle. Oil went in fine but as I pulled it out my leg was pissing with blood, went all over the bed ffs. Got a little limo there now although it isn't that sore yet.
> 
> anyway push done this morning and bench slightly down. Done 110x5 115x5 115x4. No spot so can't push for those extra reps. I might use plate loaded machine next sesh
> 
> ...


now you've got a gym are you not going to start doing a traditional split mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> now you've got a gym are you not going to start doing a traditional split mate?


what do you class as traditional? I've tried all sorts of split routines and find push/pull/legs+abs works best for me anyway

Way I see it is if I do it this way I'm resting that group for 3-5days until I go again. ATM I just repeat until I fancy or need a day off, no set days. Doms are quite bad day or 2 after sometimes, I'd struggle doing say tris or shoulders day after chest or bis day after back.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> what do you class as traditional? I've tried all sorts of split routines and find push/pull/legs+abs works best for me anyway
> 
> Way I see it is if I do it this way I'm resting that group for 3-5days until I go again. ATM I just repeat until I fancy or need a day off, no set days. Doms are quite bad day or 2 after sometimes, I'd struggle doing say tris or shoulders day after chest or bis day after back.


like chest tris, back bi, shoulders, legs and arms... soemthing like that is what i would class as traditional mate :thumb: Not saying what your doing is wrong im just asking as you now have more equipment available to use.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> like chest tris, back bi, shoulders, legs and arms... soemthing like that is what i would class as traditional mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well push/pull/legs+abs is pretty similar really

push=chest/tris/shoulders, suppose flys aren't push but I do them too

pull=back/bis

legs+abs= well this is pretty self explanatory lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> well push/pull/legs+abs is pretty similar really
> 
> push=chest/tris/shoulders, suppose flys aren't push but I do them too
> 
> ...


Yeah fair enough mate, tbh i quite like the look of that :lol: Might try it, although id end up being in the gym for a good amount of time as i do like to smash f**k out of a bodypart with plenty of exercises

ie for chest ill doo

incline db

decline bench

flat bench

hammer chest press

inlcine db flys

cable flys at high / medium and low pulley with superset push ups..


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Yeah fair enough mate, tbh i quite like the look of that :lol: Might try it, although id end up being in the gym for a good amount of time as i do like to smash f**k out of a bodypart with plenty of exercises
> 
> ie for chest ill doo
> 
> ...


Would you not class that as too much?

If you've given maximum effort in each exercise, how can you still have enough to keep going for that many exercises??


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Yeah fair enough mate, tbh i quite like the look of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my workouts take between 1h to 1h10mins. I try to keep intensityup with no more than 2mins between sets and do 3 sets last to faliure. Today's push was

flat bench bb

incline db

standing flys

cable crossover

over head bb press

cable shoulders/lat raises crossover from lol. Ain't got a clue what you call them

Over head rope extensions

tricep extension machine

weighted dip machine

took 1hour 10mins all 3 sets


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Would you not class that as too much?
> 
> If you've given maximum effort in each exercise, how can you still have enough to keep going for that many exercises??


no I don't think it is. I used to train will a lot less, longer rest between sets and faliure every set

last year I changed it to higher intensity and only failure on last set and think it's much better


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> no I don't think it is. I used to train will a lot less, longer rest between sets and faliure every set
> 
> last year I changed it to higher intensity and only failure on last set and think it's much better


Wasn't you I quoted mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Wasn't you I quoted mate


Oh yeah lol. Straight after I posted it come up you replied. Still ain't used to this shvt update


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Would you not class that as too much?
> 
> If you've given maximum effort in each exercise, how can you still have enough to keep going for that many exercises??


It probably is to much... i notice a massive difference in strength if i swap them around. I keep effort and intensity as high as i can :thumb:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> It probably is to much... i notice a massive difference in strength if i swap them around. I keep effort and intensity as high as i can :thumb:


I made the mistake of keeping volume the same when going from a traditional bb bodypart split to a ppl split. I burned out in no time and made no notable progress and I blamed the split at first! As long as intensity is up there then you have to reduce volume if frequency is increased.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Smashed legs and abs this morning

walking lunges 20kg kettle bells 4x20 (new to this and legs were battered just from these, like them though)

wide leg press 200 2x6 1x8

Close leg press 150 2x6 1x9

calve raises 80 2x7 1x9

extensions full rack 2x12 1x13

no ham curls today felt a bit tight

full decline sit ups 20-16-16-12

weighted crunches full rack 90kg 18-16-16

5 kg leg raises 12.-13-12

Cross body medicine ball 3x30

legs were well Wobbley after

dunno if it's me being pariniod but last couple of days my nips have been a bit itchy. I keep touching them which doesn't help but gonna take .25adex e3d anyway

have a good'n;-)


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Lunges are brutal love em


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Lunges are brutal love em


been training in my garage for the last 6 years on and off so limited to exercises. All this new equipment has actually made me enjoy training again, ding feel like a chore so much now. Being a new exercise legs are gonna be in bits tomorrow no doubt lol.

Only disappointing thing about the gym and leg day is the leg extension machine only goes up to 102kg. They have plate loaded machines for everything else but not extensions


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> been training in my garage for the last 6 years on and off so limited to exercises. All this new equipment has actually made me enjoy training again, ding feel like a chore so much now. Being a new exercise legs are gonna be in bits tomorrow no doubt lol.
> 
> Only disappointing thing about the gym and leg day is the leg extension machine only goes up to 102kg. They have plate loaded machines for everything else but not extensions


I trained at home with only Dumbbells at first and hated training in the gym at first but love it now I'm used to it don't have plate loaded leg extension where I go but I'm sh1t at them so don't matter


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning mofos, happy Friday ;-)

on on the way to gym for a pull session.

Kcals have been around 3800 for the last week or so. I haven't been counting them to the point but added in to my fitness pal last couple of days and they came to just over 3700 but That's without adding things like ketchup with my scrambled eggs and oil food is cooked in. Anyway weight is staying at around 14.3 so this morning I've added 1 crumpet with some Nutella. Been training fasted for about 2 weeks now so I could have all my kcals later have been missing my crumpets though :-(

Been cruising now 6 weeks today, eager to jump back on which is why I've held off buying the gear. If it's in the cupboard I wouldn't be able to resist. Wanna wait at least another 2 weeks, 4 maybe, 6 if I can but doubt that'll happen

on the piss again tomorrow, an all day session so training and diet will be out the window this weekend and if the poxy tube strike happens training will be fvcked most of next week

Have a good weekend ;-)


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I know what you mean mate, I can't wait to go back on!

have a good day


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> I know what you mean mate, I can't wait to go back on!
> 
> have a good day


How long you coming off for Adz?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

was gonna go gym today as I never went yesterday either but woke up with the worst hangover. Decided to give it a miss as it would've been a waste of time.

hopefully will feel better in the morning as its push day, my fave


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> was gonna go gym today as I never went yesterday either but woke up with the worst hangover. Decided to give it a miss as it would've been a waste of time.
> 
> hopefully will feel better in the morning as its push day, my fave


Get to the gym you lazy bastard :lol: I didnt go all weekend either mate, took the Mrs to the lake district for her birthday so had plenty of cardio but not enough weights :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Get to the gym you lazy bastard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think having the weekend off done me good. Weighed 14.2 this morning after a weekend of beer and shvt food. Got up and done push

inclune dbs 42.5 8-8-6

ohp 60 3x4

plate loaded chest press 110 1x8 115 1x6 120 1x6 drop 100 1x3

standing cable flys 32 2x8 1x9

cable crossover 32 3x7

Cable side raises 18 2x8 1x11

over head cable extensions 73 3x8

dip machine 84 3x5

tricep extension machine 45 3x10

all lifts in the right direction either a rep or 2 up or a slight increase in weight.

Great pump too, love dextrose intra


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Not much to post ATM. Everything is still going good tbf. Done push this morning and ohp was 60kg 1x5 62.5 1x5 1x4 so this is still going up very slightly. Flat bench was 117.5 2x5 1x4 so no improvement but not going backwards. All other smaller exercises like tris an extra rep here and there.

Weight is still 14.3 so I've added another crumpet with Nutella about an hour pre workout. Kcals are around the 4000 now for maintaining which is good coz I like my food. Looking forward to bulking and more eating

time for a rant. Although I love the gym you get some fvcking wollies in there. Why do people feel the need to smash weights down and drop them? It don't make you look hard most people just think what a pr**k. I understand if someone is db pressing 60kg or something you have to drop them but someone that is using machines for curls etc there's no need to drop the stack from the fvcking top every set you do.

on the other hand there's some fit birds I there. Can't believe how little most of them wear now. Some even cake themselves in make up to look good lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Not much to post ATM. Everything is still going good tbf. Done push this morning and ohp was 60kg 1x5 62.5 1x5 1x4 so this is still going up very slightly. Flat bench was 117.5 2x5 1x4 so no improvement but not going backwards. All other smaller exercises like tris an extra rep here and there.
> 
> Weight is still 14.3 so I've added another crumpet with Nutella about an hour pre workout. Kcals are around the 4000 now for maintaining which is good coz I like my food. Looking forward to bulking and more eating
> 
> ...


Thats all i go to the gym for really :thumb:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Who the f**k is that in my Avi and how did he get there?

@Hera or @Lorian who and how did someone take over my Avi?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Who the f**k is that in my Avi and how did he get there?
> 
> @Hera or @Lorian who and how did someone take over my Avi?


No ones taken over your avi... sounds like sombody has taken over your account though :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Thats all i go to the gym for really :thumb:


some of them are unbelievable, and the moves they pull off in the gym I swear they're just doing it for the sake of us men. One bird a couple of days ago had see through leggings on sat one the floor in front of me and started doing all sorts of leg raises. I had to get up before I got a boner, that would've been inbarassing


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> No ones taken over your avi... sounds like sombody has taken over your account though :lol:


I've got a pic of a man in black doing a side bicep pose on my Avi. Are you seeing me in red ck boxers then?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> No ones taken over your avi... sounds like sombody has taken over your account though :lol:


it's ok on tapa not in desktop though. Very strange


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I've got a pic of a man in black doing a side bicep pose on my Avi. Are you seeing me in red ck boxers then?


Yep its you :lol:



Abc987 said:


> some of them are unbelievable, and the moves they pull off in the gym I swear they're just doing it for the sake of us men. One bird a couple of days ago had see through leggings on sat one the floor in front of me and started doing all sorts of leg raises. I had to get up before I got a boner, that would've been inbarassing


Bad aint it mate, it does distract me sometimes :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> wicked news mate congratulations ;-)
> 
> thought she was due September time but you haven't been on here lately so guessed I may of got that wrong. Meows the sleepless nights lol
> 
> ...


I'm starting to get back into the gym now, so if you ever fancy a session a want to get a day pass into gymbox let me know.

I'm coming off now so we be pathetic in comparison


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Me and the Mrs went out to a Thai restaurant last night as we ain't been out just the 2 of us for ages. Was supposed to just be a few drinks, a nice meal and home. Ended up meeting a couple of pals got absolutely smashed and went to bed about 5.30 this morning. Got a terrible hangover and just ate s**t all day. The wife is making a steak and ale pie with horseradish mash for dinner, looking forward to that

thinking about going back on sooner than I was supposed to it'll be 8 weeks Friday I've been cruising, gonna try and hold out but don't think I will much longer



simonthepieman said:


> I'm starting to get back into the gym now, so if you ever fancy a session a want to get a day pass into gymbox let me know.
> 
> I'm coming off now so we be pathetic in comparison


How comes you've come off, thought you was b&cing?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Weighed I this morning at 14.6 so the weekends slip up has cost me 3lbs lol. And are becoming more fuzzy but summers over now so not to bothered.

see a mate Saturday who said I didn't look as big as last time he saw me, low blow the fvcker haha. Although weight is up i sont look as solid. Woke up yesterday and was thinking about going back on. I shall hold out though for a bit.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Weighed I this morning at 14.6 so the weekends slip up has cost me 3lbs lol. And are becoming more fuzzy but summers over now so not to bothered.
> 
> see a mate Saturday who said I didn't look as big as last time he saw me, low blow the fvcker haha. Although weight is up i sont look as solid. Woke up yesterday and was thinking about going back on. I shall hold out though for a bit.


Get bloods done! :lol: Not worth going back on until you know everything is safe, I have to say this forum isnt the best for health etc... Ive been spending a lot of time on TM recently and they IMO are all a lot health concious... ie blood pressure getting bloods checked etc...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Get bloods done! :lol: Not worth going back on until you know everything is safe, I have to say this forum isnt the best for health etc... Ive been spending a lot of time on TM recently and they IMO are all a lot health concious... ie blood pressure getting bloods checked etc...


I got the number of that place you said about in Mateys journal, can't think of his name lol. Might give them a buzz next week to see if they do blood test.

what did you get tested for?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I got the number of that place you said about in Mateys journal, can't think of his name lol. Might give them a buzz next week to see if they do blood test.
> 
> what did you get tested for?


Frandemans :lol: hahah! YEah they do blood tests because thats where he had it done...

I go the Pump Clinic in Manchester - i get a full blood test... all the hormones, rbc, cholestrol etc... I will honestly say im not that knowledgable on it but am trying to learn. Gary who does the test is very good and advises on any issues etc...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@A1243R just phoned smart muscle and the fvckers only do free tests for people that live in the Westminster borough, fvckers lol. @Frandeman have you used these yourself and if your not from Westminster how did you manage it?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> @A1243R just phoned smart muscle and the fvckers only do free tests for people that live in the Westminster borough, fvckers lol. @Frandeman have you used these yourself and if your not from Westminster how did you manage it?


Just blag it mate, mine only do Manchester but i just blagged an M1 postcode :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Just blag it mate, mine only do Manchester but i just blagged an M1 postcode :lol:


bloke on the ohone said they want proof of address, it's supposed to be confidential so I thought if get away with it, apparently not

Ohp got 5 @65kg today so still going up slightly, doubt I'll get much more until I'm back on now though


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> @A1243R just phoned smart muscle and the fvckers only do free tests for people that live in the Westminster borough, fvckers lol. @Frandeman have you used these yourself and if your not from Westminster how did you manage it?


No Westminster

But I manage they do it anyway for me..

Works being nice to people


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> bloke on the ohone said they want proof of address, it's supposed to be confidential so I thought if get away with it, apparently not
> 
> Ohp got 5 @65kg today so still going up slightly,* doubt I'll get much more until I'm back on now though *


Stop making excuses to go back on :lol:

What is next cycle by the way? @Abc987


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> No Westminster
> 
> But I manage they do it anyway for me..
> 
> Works being nice to people


bloke wasn't having none of it over the phone. I was being very polite lol but he said they wouldn't allow it because of funding. You think it's worth turning up and trying my luck?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Stop making excuses to go back on :lol:
> 
> What is next cycle by the way? @Abc987


haha. Still ain't 100% decided. I've got 30 amps of pharma sust a gonna run 1 amp e3d with either npp @200mg or tren a @200mg 4vials so about 8and a half weeks, maybe oxys although I might save them until the new year, probably not though lol. Just can't make up my mind


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> haha. Still ain't 100% decided. I've got 30 amps of pharma sust a gonna run 1 amp e3d with either npp @200mg or tren a @200mg 4vials so about 8and a half weeks, maybe oxys although I might save them until the new year, probably not though lol. Just can't make up my mind


My next cycle is going to be:

500mg Pharma Sus

300mg Npp

50mg oxy pre workout

8 Weeks i think


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> bloke wasn't having none of it over the phone. I was being very polite lol but he said they wouldn't allow it because of funding. You think it's worth turning up and trying my luck?


I'm going in 2 weeks

I'll will ask again

There is always a way mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I'm going in 2 weeks
> 
> I'll will ask again
> 
> There is always a way mate


I'd be happy to pay if it wasn't to expensive and they'd take a back hander. He seemed pretty sure they wouldn't though. Did they ask where you lived?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> My next cycle is going to be:
> 
> 500mg Pharma Sus
> 
> ...


so virtually the same, haven't worked out the correct dosage but mine would be slightly higher. I just rounded everything up. 1 amp sust and 2ml e3d. 4 vials and a pot of oxys, job done lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I'd be happy to pay if it wasn't to expensive and they'd take a back hander. He seemed pretty sure they wouldn't though. Did they ask where you lived?


Yea and said outside Westminster..

He said at first no...

Some Spanish persuasion latter he accepted to do it...

I think you talked to the boss...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> so virtually the same, haven't worked out the correct dosage but mine would be slightly higher. I just rounded everything up. 1 amp sust and 2ml e3d. 4 vials and a pot of oxys, job done lol


I may even go less tbh mate. might just run 250mg test and 300mg npp, not sure yet but i don't really want to go above .6/.7g of injectables a week... dont need big doses! See what the coach thinks when i start back up


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I may even go less tbh mate. might just run 250mg test and 300mg npp, not sure yet but i don't really want to go above .6/.7g of injectables a week... dont need big doses! See what the coach thinks when i start back up


I like about 1-1.2g nothing crazy but enough to make me feel it's worth it lol. I'm a greedy fvck and .6g I feel wouldn't be worth my time and effort lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I like about 1-1.2g nothing crazy but enough to make me feel it's worth it lol. I'm a greedy fvck and .6g I feel wouldn't be worth my time and effort lol


You probably wouldnt notice any difference :lol: But yeah, if i hit 1/1.2g on my second cycle something is wrong haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> You probably wouldnt notice any difference :lol: But yeah, if i hit 1/1.2g on my second cycle something is wrong haha


I don't buy in to all that more gear doesn't mean more gains, of course it does. Not saying the gains at twice the amount would be twice as more but I would gain more if diet and training was good on 1.2 rather than .6 and anyone that says you wouldn't would be stupid to think otherwise

if you can gain well on .6 though then that would be the dose I'd run as its half the price too ;-)

as I said I'm just a greedy ****er although I don't think 1.2g is stupid

lol after righting this I just googled Apollo npp and your thread came up about what lab. Said you was thinking of running 600mg test 300-400 npp that makes 1g :tongue:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> I don't buy in to all that more gear doesn't mean more gains, of course it does. Not saying the gains at twice the amount would be twice as more but I would gain more if diet and training was good on 1.2 rather than .6 and anyone that says you wouldn't would be stupid to think otherwise
> 
> if you can gain well on .6 though then that would be the dose I'd run as its half the price too ;-)
> 
> as I said I'm just a greedy ****er although I don't think 1.2g is stupid


Exactly higher doses do result in better results and that's a fact. Obviously it's not linear.

ONLY reason and pretty good one to keep doses sensible is for health


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Exactly higher doses do result in better results and that's a fact. Obviously it's not linear.
> 
> ONLY reason and pretty good one to keep doses sensible is for health


100% agree mate and IMO 1.2g is pretty sensible anyway

+ an oral maybe ;-)


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I don't buy in to all that more gear doesn't mean more gains, of course it does. Not saying the gains at twice the amount would be twice as more but I would gain more if diet and training was good on 1.2 rather than .6 and anyone that says you wouldn't would be stupid to think otherwise
> 
> if you can gain well on .6 though then that would be the dose I'd run as its half the price too ;-)
> 
> ...


Haha i was initially thinking of running Magnum Test Plex at 600mg (2 amps at 300mg) and then 300/400Npp but ive changed, i want pharma sus and as i said 200/300NPP - I dont at this stage need massive amounts i hope, i want to try and keep it under .8 at the highest probs mate. As i said before though ill speak to coach and see what they think when im ready to start!

s**t reply on that thread too :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Galaxy said:


> Exactly higher doses do result in better results and that's a fact. Obviously it's not linear.
> 
> ONLY reason and pretty good one to keep doses sensible is for health


Yeah i wasnt saying it doesnt give better results but it definitely isn't linear... Yeah i was thinking main reason to keep it low is health etc...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

A1243R said:


> Yeah i wasnt saying it doesnt give better results but it definitely isn't linear... Yeah i was thinking main reason to keep it low is health etc...


Oh I know. Put it like this my last cycle was my best and was 800mg at peak of injectables, no oral and 5-8 iu slin pre and odd time post. And I've ran 1g plus so I do agree more is not always better.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Yeah i wasnt saying it doesnt give better results but it definitely isn't linear... Yeah i was thinking main reason to keep it low is health etc...





Galaxy said:


> Oh I know. Put it like this my last cycle was my best and was 800mg at peak of injectables, no oral and 5-8 iu slin pre and odd time post. And I've ran 1g plus so I do agree more is not always better.


lol your both making me question my dosage now haha

my plan is to bulk for 8 weeks maintain as much as I can then bulk again for 8 weeks with a nice long steady cut to follow. Maybe I should go less on the first bulk then up it if need be the second ?

still don't know whether to try a bulk on tren a or just stick to npp. I might like tren if I'm eating loads, as it didn't really impress me last time round


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> lol your both making me question my dosage now haha
> 
> my plan is to bulk for 8 weeks maintain as much as I can then bulk again for 8 weeks with a nice long steady cut to follow. Maybe I should go less on the first bulk then up it if need be the second ?
> 
> still don't know whether to try a bulk on tren a or just stick to npp. I might like tren if I'm eating loads, as it didn't really impress me last time round


If you like NPP why change? you said you felt great on it, added size but you said although you had 'no sides' on tren when you came off you felt 10x better


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> If you like NPP why change? you said you felt great on it, added size but you said although you had 'no sides' on tren when you came off you felt 10x better


mainly because of the water I added which was probably because u didn't track calls I just ate and ate reckon I was smashing 6k+ easy by the end.

And the other reason is everyone says how good tren is. The fact I was cutting at the time may have some part in feeling s**t then again carbs can brings in sides like sweating in the night which I didn't get so f**k knows. I need to run it again to compare

should probably run npp first blast then tren a the 2nd one


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Was having a butchers at the calendar last night and if I was to go on now I'd have 3 clear weeks without a booze then out for 1 night then another 2 weeks, so tempting to order studs up today and start.

otger option and more sensible one is wait another 2 weeks then start with oils and Finish the cycle adding oxys at the end. Been cruising 8 weeks today

im thinking now I might run the dosage lower 250mg test e6d and tren a or npp e3d @150mg. a123r and Galaxy made me think a bit about it yesterday, do I need more than a gram, I can always up it I suppose as I'm going

@Sharpy76 you back on yet, if so what's the cycle looking like


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Was having a butchers at the calendar last night and if I was to go on now I'd have 3 clear weeks without a booze then out for 1 night then another 2 weeks, so tempting to order studs up today and start.
> 
> otger option and more sensible one is wait another 2 weeks then start with oils and Finish the cycle adding oxys at the end. Been cruising 8 weeks today
> 
> ...


Exactly... you can almost guarantee you wont reduce it though :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Exactly... you can almost guarantee you wont reduce it though :lol:


did you decide what lab npp your gonna use?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> did you decide what lab npp your gonna use?


No :lol: probably Infiniti at the moment mate, everyone rates it and good deals on it!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Was having a butchers at the calendar last night and if I was to go on now I'd have 3 clear weeks without a booze then out for 1 night then another 2 weeks, so tempting to order studs up today and start.
> 
> otger option and more sensible one is wait another 2 weeks then start with oils and Finish the cycle adding oxys at the end. Been cruising 8 weeks today
> 
> ...


Hey bud!

Been cruising for 9wks now but I'm jumping back on next week. I'll be doing 750mg test e, 400mg NPP and 50mg oxys pre workout.

Gonna be jabbing Monday's and Tuesday's (3.5ml each jab), Anymore and I get sick of jabbing and it becomes a chore.

Hows things with you mate?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Hey bud!
> 
> Been cruising for 9wks now but I'm jumping back on next week. I'll be doing 750mg test e, 400mg NPP and 50mg oxys pre workout.
> 
> ...


How long will you run this for, I am 1 week into 700 test 400npp not run NPP before so looking forward to this


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Nuts said:


> How long will you run this for, I am 1 week into 700 test 400npp not run NPP before so looking forward to this


Not sure exactly yet tbh mate.

Ill be running it for 8wks, assess the progress (or lack of) and decide from there whether I'll continue for longer.

Never run NPP before either or oxys, can't wait!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Hey bud!
> 
> Been cruising for 9wks now but I'm jumping back on next week. I'll be doing 750mg test e, 400mg NPP and 50mg oxys pre workout.
> 
> ...


funny you should ask and message right now as I'm just came in to the office at work and gonna place an order. I've decided I'm gonna try tren again but obviously this time it'll be a bulk. Only ordering 2 vials for now though to see how I get on. If I like it I'll order another 2. I'm also getting some Oxys to use pre too but will try and hold off until the end of cycle as I've got a few Saturday's nights coming up heavy boozing.

cruise has gone quite well, it'll be 9 weeks this Friday and I'm eager to get back on. Maintained 14.3 and have kept strength. It's gone up a little on some lifts. Think I might start this Friday!!!

1.5ml tren a eod with 250mg sust e4d. This cycle could all change though


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> funny you should ask and message right now as I'm just came in to the office at work and gonna place an order. I've decided I'm gonna try tren again but obviously this time it'll be a bulk. Only ordering 2 vials for now though to see how I get on. If I like it I'll order another 2. I'm also getting some Oxys to use pre too but will try and hold off until the end of cycle as I've got a few Saturday's nights coming up heavy boozing.
> 
> cruise has gone quite well, it'll be 9 weeks this Friday and I'm eager to get back on. Maintained 14.3 and have kept strength. It's gone up a little on some lifts. Think I might start this Friday!!!
> 
> 1.5ml tren a eod with 250mg sust e4d. This cycle could all change though


ordering tren from the office... where is this workplace :lol:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Not sure exactly yet tbh mate.
> 
> Ill be running it for 8wks, assess the progress (or lack of) and decide from there whether I'll continue for longer.
> 
> Never run NPP before either or oxys, can't wait!


@Abc987 sorry mate just hijacked your Journal, I will get my coat in a min,  plan to run mine for 15 weeks but I have some tren that keeps calling me so may drop the NPP at week 11 and try the tren from there. Just finished a 13 week cruise so you and ‌@Abc987 will be interesting to follow


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> ordering tren from the office... where is this workplace :lol:


Lol I had a spare 5 mins so why not.

Decided to try tren again and although I should hold off another few weeks I'm going back on sooner as I'll be off over my bday and Xmas then go back on in the new year with a long cut up to summer. Makes sense really, well that's what I've convinced myself with anyway hahaha



Abc987 said:


> Lol I had a spare 5 mins so why not.
> 
> Decided to try tren again and although I should hold off another few weeks I'm going back on sooner as I'll be off over my bday and Xmas then go back on in the new year with a long cut up to summer. Makes sense really, well that's what I've convinced myself with anyway hahaha


No worries mate your fine. Time to start having some fun again and make gain some muscle hopefully


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> funny you should ask and message right now as I'm just came in to the office at work and gonna place an order. I've decided I'm gonna try tren again but obviously this time it'll be a bulk. Only ordering 2 vials for now though to see how I get on. If I like it I'll order another 2. I'm also getting some Oxys to use pre too but will try and hold off until the end of cycle as I've got a few Saturday's nights coming up heavy boozing.
> 
> cruise has gone quite well, it'll be 9 weeks this Friday and I'm eager to get back on. Maintained 14.3 and have kept strength. It's gone up a little on some lifts. Think I might start this Friday!!!
> 
> 1.5ml tren a eod with 250mg sust e4d. This cycle could all change though


Nice one mate, we've been cruising about the same amount of time! My last cycle finished on 23rd June but I didn't officially start my cruise until 6th July.

Im gaining slowly even on a cruise dose, up to 15st 8lb so I'm hoping to break 16st during my blast. Slow and steady....


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one mate, we've been cruising about the same amount of time! My last cycle finished on 23rd June but I didn't officially start my cruise until 6th July.
> 
> Im gaining slowly even on a cruise dose, up to 15st 8lb so I'm hoping to break 16st during my blast. Slow and steady....


my cycle finished on the 9th July so I've counted from then that I've been cruising, 9 weeks Friday?

can still see my abs in the morning but I've been a bit cautious of going to crazy and getting way more fatter than I want whilst cruising. I'm maintaining at around 4000kcals ATM but not counting to the point and eating to an extent what I want. Gonna keep this bulk sensible and add kcals big by bit and not rush things. Really I'm bulking for 8 weeks then I'll try and maintain then bulk again for another 8 so I'm giving myself enough time this go. Last time I went crazy with the kcals and added way to much water. Looking forward to this cycle

im going with Apollo this time. Long hard decision lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Let the fun begin!!!

gear has come today so I'm gonna jab 1.5ml tren when I get out the shower.

Cycle will be for now

1.5ml tren a eod

250mg sust e4d

oxys are tempting but gonna try and hold out another 4 weeks until I've got all these boozy weekends out the way

current weight is still 14.3, I've been to conscious of adding fat so have waited until now to go any higher on kcals

been maintaining on around 4000 but not counting to the point and not gonna start. I'll keep it kind of strict Monday to Friday and a bit looser of a weekend (as summers over now not massively bothered). Diet mon to Friday is roughly

2 crumpets with either Nutella/cheese spread/marmite

2scoops of whey 1dextrose creatine/baca/lgumtimine

100g cereal either toffee crisp/frosties/lion bar/chocolate mini shreddies with about 250ml milk

4 scrambled eggs ketchup

2 thins 4 heck sausages and ketchup

50g pasta 200g chicken 150g broccoli and some salad cream light

200g mixed veg 125g pasta/rice or noodles 400g of a protein chicken/mince/beef etc and a sauce spilt over lunch and dinner

2 scoops of whey and a heaped tablespoon of peanut butter

i haven't tracked kcals for a while now but have maintained 14.3 for 9 weeks so no need as they're there or thereabouts

this week kcals are going up only by

1 egg

50g of a carb rice/pasta etc

And ahand full of mixed nuts and raisins

which works out about 400 I'll see how I get on and may increase again in a week or 2 by more carbs and fats as protein is already over 300 prob nearer to 350


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Let the fun begin!!!
> 
> gear has come today so I'm gonna jab 1.5ml tren when I get out the shower.
> 
> ...


Game on then son


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Game on then son


lol yep. Looking forward to see how I bulk on tren. I'm gonna be slow bulking from now until about the end of February ish with 2 8 weekers and a cruise, that's the plan ATM anyway. Then I'll have a nice long period to cut down.

Gonna try and hold off the Oxys for another 4 weeks although I threw them in my bag this morning, now on the train I'm telling myself I'm gonna be a good boy haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> lol yep. Looking forward to see how I bulk on tren. I'm gonna be slow bulking from now until about the end of February ish with 2 8 weekers and a cruise, that's the plan ATM anyway. Then I'll have a nice long period to cut down.
> 
> Gonna try and hold off the Oxys for another 4 weeks although I threw them in my bag this morning, now on the train I'm telling myself I'm gonna be a good boy haha


I'll be bulking on tren soon too. Dunno about you but I have to eat obscene amounts of food on it lol.

Lol you're doing better than I would of, would have a mouth full of Oxys as we speak haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'll be bulking on tren soon too. Dunno about you but I have to eat obscene amounts of food on it lol.
> 
> Lol you're doing better than I would of, would have a mouth full of Oxys as we speak haha


I've only ever run tren once and that was last cycle on a cut so I ain't got a clue what I'll bulk like. My maintainance is quite high anyway at about 4k although I wouldn't struggle eating another 1-2k I do like my food. Because my protein is high I'll only be increasing with fats and carbs mainly

I'm same as you, fairly new so it's all experimenting atm and in no rush this time so hopefully with have an enjoyable winter bulk with some nice gains



FelonE said:


> I'll be bulking on tren soon too. Dunno about you but I have to eat obscene amounts of food on it lol.
> 
> Lol you're doing better than I would of, would have a mouth full of Oxys as we speak haha


I've only ever run tren once and that was last cycle on a cut so I ain't got a clue what I'll bulk like. My maintainance is quite high anyway at about 4k although I wouldn't struggle eating another 1-2k I do like my food. Because my protein is high I'll only be increasing with fats and carbs mainly

I'm same as you, fairly new so it's all experimenting atm and in no rush this time so hopefully with have an enjoyable winter bulk with some nice gains


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I've only ever run tren once and that was last cycle on a cut so I ain't got a clue what I'll bulk like. My maintainance is quite high anyway at about 4k although I wouldn't struggle eating another 1-2k I do like my food. Because my protein is high I'll only be increasing with fats and carbs mainly
> 
> I'm same as you, fairly new so it's all experimenting atm and in no rush this time so hopefully with have an enjoyable winter bulk with some nice gains
> 
> ...


I'm the same with a high maintenance cals. Got MFP set at 3600 for a 200 cal surplus and yesterday even on a rest day I had to get more than that in to stay in a surplus.

Keep on top of it all mate and you'll be good.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just finished a pull sesh. Love being on as I made sure ugly at least an extra rep, can't be the gear yet but being on makes you go that extra bit

reverse grip pull down 86 3x8

face pull from floor 91 2x8 1x9

rear cable flys 18 3x8

cable pull downs single arm 63 2x8 1x9

cable single at row 63 2x8 1x10

machine biceps curl 48 3x8

machine Curl hammer grip 41 2x6 1x7

seated incline db curl 10 3x9 (why arm these so fu**ing hard?)

hammergrip bb curl +5 3x9

pump was good and felt strong although my grip in right hand has gone so I've had to use a strap for most things. I get a pain done my middle finger to my palm when I grip heavy and have to let go. I have loads of trouble with my hands but it comes and goes

got a bit of pip in leg but nothing that will effect me. I kind of like a little pip lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Current condition. Not that bad, obviously not as hard vascular or full but I'm happy with start position. No pump either

time to gain!!!!!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Be interested to see how it goes with the tren it's on my maybe list


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Be interested to see how it goes with the tren it's on my maybe list


I cut with it last cycle and tbh was quite disappointed. I expected some wonder drug with loads of sides I got neither

best part of my cut was after I dropped the tren and run test/mast/winni, loved it

this time is different as I'm on a bulk so we shall see.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tonight's dinner homemade brisket and ale pie, was fu**ing lovely.

best thing about the winter months are homely meals like this, stews etc


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning all. On the train on the way to the gym and just entered today's food into mfp. Kcals are 4304 and macros. Didn't realise how how protein I may drop that a bit soon and up carbs. Will see over the next week


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Better late than never......

IN!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Better late than never......
> 
> IN!!


I only tagged you about 7 weeks ago


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I only tagged you about 7 weeks ago


No notification 



Abc987 said:


> I only tagged you about 7 weeks ago


No notification


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> No notification
> 
> No notification


you ain't missed f**k all, the fun has just begun!!!!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Legs and abs done this morning, tbh didn't feel that great but wasn't a bad session though. Fact I've got pip in my left thigh and my right flute didn't help lol

leg press wide 4x230

leg press close 185 2x8 1x9

seated calve raises 85 3x6 drop 50 1x10

seated leg curls 61 2x10 68 1x15 (still not to sure about these, they feel weird compared to laying)

leg extensions full rack 3x8

weigyt decline bench sit ups +15 1x17 1x13 2x12

weihted crunches 91 21,18,18,15

standing twist things 27 3x15

done


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Planning on bulking on tren at the end of next month, in for the ride


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Planning on bulking on tren at the end of next month, in for the ride


welcome aboard. Should be a good cycle I was left disappointed with tren on a cut but thought I'd give it another try on a bulk. Only just started Saturday so you haven't missed anything ;-)


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> welcome aboard. Should be a good cycle I was left disappointed with tren on a cut but thought I'd give it another try on a bulk. Only just started Saturday so you haven't missed anything ;-)


I've got some time to think about it, but I'm undecided between blasting more gear for 6 weeks, or just ride out a usual 12 week cycle.

I'm planning on using oxys too, but I'm not sure about how I'd adjust calories for weight gain over 6 weeks, when a fair bit of the weight is gonna be water and gylcogen.

Whereas over a 12 week cycle, using oxys as a kicker, it'd be easier to know when to increase calories progressively, rather than just jump in at 5000 calories for 6 weeks and hope for the best


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Legs and abs done this morning, tbh didn't feel that great but wasn't a bad session though. Fact I've got pip in my left thigh and my right flute didn't help lol
> 
> leg press wide 4x230
> 
> ...


Good sh1t  the tren will be interesting as I am going to drop the NPP at week 10 and run the last 5 or 6 weeks with tren and keep the test the same


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I've got some time to think about it, but I'm undecided between blasting more gear for 6 weeks, or just ride out a usual 12 week cycle.
> 
> I'm planning on using oxys too, but I'm not sure about how I'd adjust calories for weight gain over 6 weeks, when a fair bit of the weight is gonna be water and gylcogen.
> 
> Whereas over a 12 week cycle, using oxys as a kicker, it'd be easier to know when to increase calories progressively, rather than just jump in at 5000 calories for 6 weeks and hope for the best


I don't know how far back you've read but my plan is an 8 week blast bulk then cruise maintain them blast again and bulk a bit more so really it's about 26 week bulk. If I can get that in by end of February/March time that gives me a nice long period to cut back down

my first and only ever bulk was in jan with no. If I got on the scales 2 days in a row and they didn't move I increased kcals. I put 29lbs on in 8 weeks and as you can guess it wasn't all muscle lol

this time I'm just gonna take it slow. I've upped my kcals from yesterday by 1 egg, 50g of a carb (pasta/rice etc) and a hand full of nuts and raisins. I'll leave it at that for at least a week and asses but only aiming for about 1-1.5lb a week


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> I don't know how far back you've read but my plan is an 8 week blast bulk then cruise maintain them blast again and bulk a bit more so really it's about 26 week bulk. If I can get that in by end of February/March time that gives me a nice long period to cut back down
> 
> my first and only ever bulk was in jan with no. If I got on the scales 2 days in a row and they didn't move I increased kcals. I put 29lbs on in 8 weeks and as you can guess it wasn't all muscle lol
> 
> this time I'm just gonna take it slow. I've upped my kcals from yesterday by 1 egg, 50g of a carb (pasta/rice etc) and a hand full of nuts and raisins. I'll leave it at that for at least a week and asses but only aiming for about 1-1.5lb a week


Yeah I remember seeing that. That was also my plan with 2 x 6 week cycles by February, so plenty of time to cut for summer. But obviously now I'm having other thoughts..

I'm still slowly increasing my calories from summer, 100 a week mainly from carbs and fats secondarily.

With 2 x 8 week cycles, how long are you going to cruise for between them?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nuts said:


> Good sh1t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 weeks with a should be plenty and prob a nice way to finish the cycle ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah I remember seeing that. That was also my plan with 2 x 6 week cycles by February, so plenty of time to cut for summer. But obviously now I'm having other thoughts..
> 
> I'm still slowly increasing my calories from summer, 100 a week mainly from carbs and fats secondarily.
> 
> With 2 x 8 week cycles, how long are you going to cruise for between them?


well my original plan was a 12 week cruise but I've jumped back on after 9. My excuse is that I can be off for my bday end of November and have xmas and new year off then back on jan 2nd which would make it 8 weeks. Don't really wanna be on over that period

so an 8b 8c 8b. Oxys ATM are in the cupboard. I've got a few Saturday's on the spin where I'm gonna be getting shitfaced so not the best time to be using them. I may hold off until the 2nd blast but knowing myself that won't happen lol

in 24 weeks and 2 8 weeks blasts I expect and hope to add a nice bit of muscle but we shall see


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> well my original plan was a 12 week cruise but I've jumped back on after 9. My excuse is that I can be off for my bday end of November and have xmas and new year off then back on jan 2nd which would make it 8 weeks. Don't really wanna be on over that period
> 
> so an 8b 8c 8b. Oxys ATM are in the cupboard. I've got a few Saturday's on the spin where I'm gonna be getting shitfaced so not the best time to be using them. I may hold off until the 2nd blast but knowing myself that won't happen lol
> 
> in 24 weeks and 2 8 weeks blasts I expect and hope to add a nice bit of muscle but we shall see


I think I've talked myself into 6 on 6 off, that's the only way I can get 2 blasts in by the end of February, and I can cruise over Christmas so I can have a few drinks and eat well, I don't usually drink at all.

Oxys are fvcking awesome. I tried them out on the weekend, 100mg preworkout and either my weights or reps went up on almost every exercise, felt awesome for hours later too. But yeah, you should stay off them....


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I think I've talked myself into 6 on 6 off, that's the only way I can get 2 blasts in by the end of February, and I can cruise over Christmas so I can have a few drinks and eat well, I don't usually drink at all.
> 
> Oxys are fvcking awesome. I tried them out on the weekend, 100mg preworkout and either my weights or reps went up on almost every exercise, felt awesome for hours later too. But yeah, you should stay off them....


I was contemplating the csame thing mate, 1 long or 2 shorter and went for the shorter. Think that's the better choice tbh, the proof is in the pudding though I suppose lol

so tented to give the oxys a go but once I start I'll keep going and won't know whether it's tren or them. If I save the for the 2nd half or even next time then I'll have an idea how good they are.

I train 5 days a week sometimes 6 if I'm working and have nothing planned at the weekend so using as a pre is just cycling them really. Have thought about using mon to Friday and having the weekends off them


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Not much to report today. Done pull this morning but no real movement on lifts. I'm fu**ing knackered from work, only another 2 weeks then in should calm down.

Hormones are obviously a little out of wack as I've had a little acne break out over my shoulders. Had none whilst cruising :-(

still waiting for that on feeling but tbh I don't normally get that for a couple of weeks


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Today was was push. Woke up felt ****ed but still kicked my arse in to shape and went anyway. Train was delayed by 20mins so had to fit everything in a shorter time and thought it was gonna be a terrible session

ohp 60 1x5 65 1x5 67.5 1x5 (pb) not a lot to most of you but only started these about 1 month ago and previous to hear my best was65 1x4

nothing else went up much but intensity and focus was good and had a great pump.

where I was late the flat and decline was all being used so I tried the cable chest press machine. s**t starting position as its right behind you so hard to start if heavy but what a great machine. Feel it the whole movement. Will be using this more regular for sure

defo feeling more horny. There was a little Eastern European bird on the pull in front of me today, tight light body, no bra and a great ass with see through leggings when she bent over, had a bit of side boob when doing lay pulls and erect nipples. She did about 15 sets and kept looking over. In my head she was doing it for my entertainment, probably thinking f**k off and stop looking lol

Tren defo is a little nippy but not unbearable


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

It's been so long since I read your log I didn't even realise you were on tren!

I've just started a rip blend, gotta love the sweaty rape gear that is tren!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> It's been so long since I read your log I didn't even realise you were on tren!
> 
> I've just started a rip blend, gotta love the sweaty rape gear that is tren!


I haven't really been updating as it was the boring cruise part. Went back on Saturday so only 5 days.

Ive got a pot of Oxys too but gonna either hold out until next cycle or for the last half of this 8 seeker. Every morning I wake up and think shall I lol but know if it's a good a pre as people say I'll be bang on them. Want to see what the tren can do by its self really

what rip blend you using?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I haven't really been updating as it was the boring cruise part. Went back on Saturday so only 5 days.
> 
> Ive got a pot of Oxys too but gonna either hold out until next cycle or for the last half of this 8 seeker. Every morning I wake up and think shall I lol but know if it's a good a pre as people say I'll be bang on them. Want to see what the tren can do by its self really
> 
> what rip blend you using?


Second jab of sphinx rip 200. Rather pippy, bearable but pippy.

Shall see how it goes then I'm coming off for a while.

I look shockingly bad for someone that's been on so long :/


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Second jab of sphinx rip 200. Rather pippy, bearable but pippy.
> 
> Shall see how it goes then I'm coming off for a while.
> 
> I look shockingly bad for someone that's been on so long :/


same as my Apollo tren. The Sphinx t400 ain't that bad for pip, would use again got about 1ml left then on to pharma sust

i think I'm gonna stay in until next summer then come off for a good few months.

time to pull your finger out your ass and turns things round then dave ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Weigh in this morning and up 2.5lbs 14.5 and 3/4. I'll take that although will prob be water. I'm gonna keep to Friday as weigh in day as weekend diet is more loose and I'm boozing some weekends so gives me the week to turn it round

kcals from Monday will go up only by 25g of a carb. I thought the Mrs put it up last week by 50 but she only done 25 so just gonna increase by a little from Monday onwards and asses again next friday

on way to smash legs and abs then got 2 rest days. Daughters bday mon so taking her chesington tomorrow then a party Sunday where I'll be having a few

have a good weekend you bunch of homos ;-)


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice bit of gain that mate  have a good one.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SMELLY cu**s, how and why first thing? They must be oblivious to there own smell surely?

anyway legs battered. Tues on leg press I done

230 wide 3x4 today 2x5 1x7

185 close 2x8 1x9 today 190 2x8 1x10

things are on the up ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Busy weekend this week was my daughters bday, ate a load of s**t and had a few beers Sunday, 5 to be precise.

Back in the gym yesterday done pull, not much to report, an extra rep or 2 here and there

push this morning and got 3x5 @120 without a spot on flat bench so happy with that last time I done flat first exercise a week or 2 ago I only managed 1x3

Sweating a lot more when working out but so far no sides apart from spots on shoulders. Nothing bad yet but a few popping up


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Out of sphinx t400 now so just used 1 of these badboys, hope they're the real McCoy

mrs jabbed my ass for the first time in ages, 2.5ml. Pin went in started to ache I said "how much has gone?" She said "I'm done". Was less than 10secs, 2.5 fu**ing ml. I'm gonna ache like a bitch tomorrow. Thing is I can't moan coz she'll just tell me to do it myself. Oil must be really thin in the sust and she must have used both hands lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Haha last time my mrs did my jab I had bad pip,I just do it myself now but she's always saying let me do it


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Out of sphinx t400 now so just used 1 of these badboys, hope they're the real McCoy
> 
> mrs jabbed my ass for the first time in ages, 2.5ml. Pin went in started to ache I said "how much has gone?" She said "I'm done". Was less than 10secs, 2.5 fu**ing ml. I'm gonna ache like a bitch tomorrow. Thing is I can't moan coz she'll just tell me to do it myself. Oil must be really thin in the sust and she must have used both hands lol


Looks like things are going well mate.

Haha I pin 3ml in 5 sec I'd say if it's thin, never pip


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Looks like things are going well mate.
> 
> Haha I pin 3ml in 5 sec I'd say if it's thin, never pip





Peace frog said:


> Haha last time my mrs did my jab I had bad pip,I just do it myself now but she's always saying let me do it


well no pip this morning which is suprising, good job really as its leg day

have a good'n


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> well no pip this morning which is suprising, good job really as its leg day
> 
> have a good'n


Get some oranges, the thinner needle restricts the flow slightly and slows eager hands down.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Get some oranges, the thinner needle restricts the flow slightly and slows eager hands down.


pip ain't that bad tbf must of just been really thin oil.

I have 1"orange but only really use them for delts and sometimes legs.

Need to start using new sites soon might try lats again


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

So today was pull day and I've decide to change things up a bit. Before today there was no real pattern to what I did my rep range was between 4-10 depending on what exercise. I just tried to lift more or get more reps than the previous session which is normal and will still be the same

From today though I've decided to go with high rep range, lowest being 13 but mostly around 15 with only a 60sec rest.

then the next session will be heavy between 4-6 with a 90-120 sec rest, so still push/pull/legs but change alternative sessions

ive never gone as high in reps as I did today but what a great session. The burn and pump was unbelievable, guns and lats felt like they was gonna bust out my t shirt

dunno how effective this will be but keeps things a bit more interesting

have a good day ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Weigh in this morning, 14.9 and a half so 6.5lbs up. Quite a big increase considering I'm only about 400kcals over maintainance, must be water which is strange as I'm on tren. I will keep them the same next week anyway which is around 4400 and see what happens. I like the kcals I'm on as there's no point I really feel hungry or do I struggle to eat the next meal

at a wedding tomorrow and staying over night Saturday. I don't know a single person there and we have to be there by 12 so I dred to think how much alcohol I will consume, 13 hours worth lol

anyway on train going gym for a high rep push session the no training til Monday

keep it real ******, have a good weekend ;-)


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Hold it ninja

Hold it ninja


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Heavy heavy session Saturday; started drinking at 11am and finished at 5.30 the next morning. Mrs said I was paralytic I don't remember much the.

Still suffering today so no gym

fu**ing hate Mondays at the best of times


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Weigh in this morning 14.10 and a half so another lb.

Had a shitty week still haven't recovered from the weekend and training has suffered a bit because of it.

Nothing planned this weekend so I popped 75mg oxy this morning for a boost as it's leg day.

Next weekend I'm going to oktoberfest so another heavy one but will hopefully get a good weeks training in beforehand

Think from Monday I might increase cards a little again, nothing major just 50g of rice/pasta/noodles etc

Have a goodn


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Getting old mate, can't keep up with this drinking and lifting malarkey


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Getting old mate, can't keep up with this drinking and lifting malarkey


dam right mate, 34 next month and I feel it too.

A hangover used to be a headache for a few hours the next day sorted by a greasy fryup or a mcds, now tthey last a week or so feeling depressed, run down and just generally shitty.

I do enjoy a good night out but my problem is I can't just have a few, if I go out I go all out and can't help myself, it's good at the time but I dread the following week which is why they ain't as often no more.

Next weekend will be mental, I'm looking forward to it as it's the first time in God knows how long that all the boys are out but I know how messy it's gonna get. Only live once I suppose lol

Have a good weekend anyway ;-)


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> dam right mate, 34 next month and I feel it too.
> 
> A hangover used to be a headache for a few hours the next day sorted by a greasy fryup or a mcds, now tthey last a week or so feeling depressed, run down and just generally shitty.
> 
> ...


Has the tren kicked in yet mate? Is it blowing your socks off :lol: ?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Has the tren kicked in yet mate? Is it blowing your socks off :lol: ?


nope, been on for 3 weeks tomorrow @525ml per week and havent noticed much at all apart from my six pack slowly disappering lol. Strength has maybe increased slightly but its hard to tell as ive changed training and have been ****ed all week

with nearly all compounds ive tried its towards end of next week i start to notice things so fingers crossed

added 75mg oxys this morning for a little boost dunno if im gonna keep using though, ididnt get no insane pump or strength from them and have another 4 heavy saturdays on the spin from next weekend so maybe not the best idea. Was gonna use them monday to friday and drop the weekends so more of a pre.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Bunk gear


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Bunk gear


hope not lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Haven't been updating this or been on Ukm recently

Not much to report really, was on the piss again yesterday so been ****ed all day today and diet has gone out the window this weekend

Training is going OK but don't really know how much strength has gone up as I'm doing different rep ranges all the time. Think I'm gonna stick to high reps for a while though as Im enjoying it more as it's new to me

Been on oxys for last 11 days @100mg and not impressed so far.

Tren has kicked in as I'm sweating most nights, hr is up to about 100 which seems to happen every cycle

Oh and I've switched from tren ace to rip 240 for the last 4 weeks of cycle. Done 2ml yesterday f**k knows why, was in a rush before I went out and just jabbed 2ml. Worst pip I've ever had I can't bend my leg atm just hope it's better in the morning


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

15st bang on this morning so 11 lbs up in 4 weeks 2 days lol.

My leg is literally in bits this morning, it's the worst pip I've ever had I can't really bend it. That'll teach me for not paying attention to what I'm doing, still can't figure out what made me do 2ml, that puts me about 700mg of gear more than I was previously on

Anyway on the way to the gym for a pull session. Enjoy your Monday; -)


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Enjoy it the walk mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Enjoy it the walk mate


im hoping all the walking will loosen it up a bit. I can bend it a little but stairs are the problem. 200mg of test prop, dickhead lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> im hoping all the walking will loosen it up a bit. I can bend it a little but stairs are the problem. 200mg of test prop, dickhead lol


Hahaha i done that aswell...

First and only time i did calves...

Could no walk properly for 3 days... I Used to rooled down the stairs lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

How you getting on mate? What gear you running now? @Abc987


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> How you getting on mate? What gear you running now? @Abc987


5 weeks in mate and switched to rip 240+.5ml tren ace eod last Saturday to.finish the cycle

Beven on oxy 100mg a day for 3 weeks too but don't rate them tbh and gonna drop

Up 11 lbs so not bad. Training has changed to high reps now so hard to tell how much strength increase

How you doing?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> 5 weeks in mate and switched to rip 240+.5ml tren ace eod last Saturday to.finish the cycle
> 
> Beven on oxy 100mg a day for 3 weeks too but don't rate them tbh and gonna drop
> 
> ...


I'm running Oxys next time I think mate, what lab?

How come your in the rip blend bulking mate? 11lbs is good I suppose in 5 weeks!

I'm good, back into training now.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I'm running Oxys next time I think mate, what lab?
> 
> How come your in the rip blend bulking mate? 11lbs is good I suppose in 5 weeks!
> 
> I'm good, back into training now.


apollo mate. Using a rip blend coz I was owed some gear and source never had tren a so he gave me rip instead

Can use a rip blend to bulk.its just short ester rather than a mass blend being long ester

Happy with weight gain, is what I was aiming for about 2 lbs per week

WHen you starting and what you running?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> apollo mate. Using a rip blend coz I was owed some gear and source never had tren a so he gave me rip instead
> 
> Can use a rip blend to bulk.its just short ester rather than a mass blend being long ester
> 
> ...


fair enough re the rip blend mate!

Probs start Novemeber time, bloods are all back perfect. Sat around 13st 8 at the moment! Thinking of just using test again at 500mg and Oxys to kick start!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> fair enough re the rip blend mate!
> 
> Probs start Novemeber time, bloods are all back perfect. Sat around 13st 8 at the moment! Thinking of just using test again at 500mg and Oxys to kick start!


ain't you itching to try something new? Or I'm just an impatient greedy f**k lol.

Ill be coming off around you starting. To much drinking and eating s**t to be on over the Christmas period


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> ain't you itching to try something new? Or I'm just an impatient greedy f**k lol.
> 
> Ill be coming off around you starting. To much drinking and eating s**t to be on over the Christmas period


I don't really need anything else mate, I grew well last time! I'll be using Oxys which will be new :thumb:

tbh nothing is 100% yet as waiting for confirmation from the coach!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I don't really need anything else mate, I grew well last time! I'll be using Oxys which will be new :thumb:
> 
> tbh nothing is 100% yet as waiting for confirmation from the coach!


we don't need more but more is what we want haha.

Good on you though mate if you can just stick to that. Although I will say you really want to be cycle when Christmas comes? Couldn't think of a worse time but that's me I suppose. Just call it a dirty bulk lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thought I'd give a little update. Jumped on the scales this morning and 15.2 so 13lbs up. Rip 240 is quite nippy but f**k me I'm Horny and feeling quite good atm. Ive completely dropped the oxys now they were a pile of s**t if I'm honest and did nothing so just 1.2ml rip and .5ml tren a eod till the end

Sides aren't that bad really worst being acid reflux, by about midday I have it.

I'm also struggling with eating atm, normally I can just eat and eat but it's becoming a chore and I'm getting bored of most foods, up to nearly 5k now but not counting to the point

Breathing and fitness has taking a dive too. I'm not doing any cardiovascular and won't be till way into next year but I had to run for the train yesterday and a mins running killed me.

Mrs gave me a nosh last night and I was out of breathe from that too lol, all i did was lay there

HR is still high but this seems to be the case on every cycle

This is my 2nd time running tren. I don't seem to get the dramatic gains/body composition changes that the rest of you seem to get. I'm also adding weight fairly easy which a lot say they struggle with on tren. I haven't shaved the rug in quite a while though so the gains may be hiding lol

Think I need to try tren e but that will be a couple cycles down the line before I do.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sat in Nando's right now surrounded by people, almost spat my chewing gum out, reading about you getting noshed off 

5k cals a day, now that's what I'm talking about, can't wait to ride the tren train again! 10 sleeps


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Sat in Nando's right now surrounded by people, almost spat my chewing gum out, reading about you getting noshed off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha it's the truth, was proper ****ed and heavy breathing after for ages lol

my maintenance before this cycle was around 4200. I'm on my feet from 4.30am all day so burn a lot I suppose. There was a lot of room for extra as well before I started but as the cycle is going on I'm struggling more, which is something I've never had. As I said as well everything is boring me too, the sight of eggs atm makes me physically feel sick, although I have had 5 of them every morning scrambled for a good few months lol.

Think I might have to maybe replace a meal with an extra shake, with oats. A lot easier to deal with atm. Ill see how I get on over next few days, hopefully it'll pass

10 sleeps lol. What you running and what dosage?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> haha it's the truth, was proper ****ed and heavy breathing after for ages lol
> 
> my maintenance before this cycle was around 4200. I'm on my feet from 4.30am all day so burn a lot I suppose. There was a lot of room for extra as well before I started but as the cycle is going on I'm struggling more, which is something I've never had. As I said as well everything is boring me too, the sight of eggs atm makes me physically feel sick, although I have had 5 of them every morning scrambled for a good few months lol.
> 
> ...


I haven't been noshed off since August lol. Started seeing a bird last weekend, so hoping to bend one into her this weekend haha!!

I've got some meal replacement powder from my protein, bought it on sale a few months back, hopefully that'll sort me out if I get to the point of force feeding myself.

All Apollo gear

3ml test 350

3ml tren e

3ml mast e

100mg oxys

6 weeks on and then 6 week cruise, I'll probably run a similar cycle 6 weeks later but buy a rip blend rather than draw gear from individual vials.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I haven't been noshed off since August lol. Started seeing a bird last weekend, so hoping to bend one into her this weekend haha!!
> 
> I've got some meal replacement powder from my protein, bought it on sale a few months back, hopefully that'll sort me out if I get to the point of force feeding myself.
> 
> ...


I'm quite lucky, my Mrs actually enjoys giving them so get them regular

Just make sure she's had a good drink beforehand. Girls are a lot more adventurous when pissed lol

Thats quite a lot of gear, well for me it is, although probably won't be long until I'm running doses like that

Will 6 weeks be long enough you think for e? Surely you wanna run a rip blend or tren and mast a for that short of a cycle?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> I'm quite lucky, my Mrs actually enjoys giving them so get them regular
> 
> Just make sure she's had a good drink beforehand. Girls are a lot more adventurous when pissed lol
> 
> ...


The last girl I was seeing was the second best BJ I've ever had, and she loved it too. I think that's why I was so gutted when she wanted to call it a day. Never mind ayyyyy

I spoke to a few people via PM about it, I questioned the enanthate peak times too, but I trust who I asked enough. Same goes for the doses too. I didn't realise the test 350 had Prop in it, so it's more or less just like doing 750mg test e a week, at least that's how I'm seeing it haha. I've ran tren e at 700mg a week with 250mg test, but didn't rate it. Hoping that with higher test and lower tren, I'll see some good results. Training and nutrition is a lot better this time around though.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> The last girl I was seeing was the second best BJ I've ever had, and she loved it too. I think that's why I was so gutted when she wanted to call it a day. Never mind ayyyyy
> 
> I spoke to a few people via PM about it, I questioned the enanthate peak times too, but I trust who I asked enough. Same goes for the doses too. I didn't realise the test 350 had Prop in it, so it's more or less just like doing 750mg test e a week, at least that's how I'm seeing it haha. I've ran tren e at 700mg a week with 250mg test, but didn't rate it. Hoping that with higher test and lower tren, I'll see some good results. Training and nutrition is a lot better this time around though.


strange ain't coz a lot of birds are s**t at them, they've gotta enjoy it to be good I think.

I love a bit of muff diving too so it's not one sided lol

As far as the cycle goes I know you'll see results but for me I wouldn't start to feel or look any different for about 4 weeks on e so that would only give me 2 weeks and for me personally that wouldn't be enough. Dunno who advised you to go that route but I don't agree with them.

If it were me I'd save it and by more if I was only doing 6 weeks


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Men do the best blow job...

As they got a cook too

So i heard


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Men do the best blow job...
> 
> As they got a cook too
> 
> So i heard


we talking from experience lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank f**k it's Friday. Weigh in this morning and 15.2 still so no increase this week, still I wanted 1.5-2lbs per week and that's what I've got so happy. 6 weeks tomorrow and up 13lbs. I shaved off the rug last night and not looking to shabby tbh, abs are fuzzy but still visible and the rest ain't looking to bad. I still don't feel I look a stone heavier than when I went florid a, in fact I felt bigger then

Touch wood acid reflux seems to have gone the last 2 days and I'm feeling pretty good again. Still sweating the bed every night, Mrs is getting the hump a bit. Must been s**t tren last cycle as it was bang in summer and never had this at all

Me and the Mrs are away for a dirty weekend. I'm So horny atm I gave her £100 Wednesday to go treat herself, well me really to some new sexy underwear. She got the lot stockings, suspenders etc and she's gonna wear them out Saturday night. It's making me horny talking about it lol. Just can't get enough atm

Have a good weekend you lot ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Thank f**k it's Friday. Weigh in this morning and 15.2 still so no increase this week, still I wanted 1.5-2lbs per week and that's what I've got so happy. 6 weeks tomorrow and up 13lbs. I shaved off the rug last night and not looking to shabby tbh, abs are fuzzy but still visible and the rest ain't looking to bad. I still don't feel I look a stone heavier than when I went florid a, in fact I felt bigger then
> 
> Touch wood acid reflux seems to have gone the last 2 days and I'm feeling pretty good again. Still sweating the bed every night, Mrs is getting the hump a bit. Must been s**t tren last cycle as it was bang in summer and never had this at all
> 
> ...


13lbs is a good gain mate. Yeah sweating the bed is horrible ain't it, my Mrs got p1ssed off with it too lol.

Gwaan son with your dirty weekend....fvxking pervert haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 13lbs is a good gain mate. Yeah sweating the bed is horrible ain't it, my Mrs got p1ssed off with it too lol.
> 
> Gwaan son with your dirty weekend....fvxking pervert haha


still got 22-3 weeks to go so hopefully another couple of lbs to be added. Should be 2 weeks if I'm sensible tat would be 8 on then I cruise to next blast but I have enough gear to run 9 on 7 cruise, we shall see lol

IItstIts terrible mate, f**k being on tren in the summer. Orplan.was 2 short plan was 2 short ester bulk blasts followed by a long ester cut in the summer using tren e. Now thinking maybe high dose test mast instead, don't know if I'd handle it. Breathing is another massive issue, eating wears me out ffs, my Mrs said to me last night whilst I was eating dinner "why you breathing so heavily" and if you read back a few posts a BJ knocked it out of me in the week lol

She's gonna get it and she knows it too. Been getting it daily for a while now but not the same when kids are a sleep next door.

She's been sending me pics at work last few days so she wants it just as much lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> still got 22-3 weeks to go so hopefully another couple of lbs to be added. Should be 2 weeks if I'm sensible tat would be 8 on then I cruise to next blast but I have enough gear to run 9 on 7 cruise, we shall see lol
> 
> IItstIts terrible mate, f**k being on tren in the summer. Orplan.was 2 short plan was 2 short ester bulk blasts followed by a long ester cut in the summer using tren e. Now thinking maybe high dose test mast instead, don't know if I'd handle it. Breathing is another massive issue, eating wears me out ffs, my Mrs said to me last night whilst I was eating dinner "why you breathing so heavily" and if you read back a few posts a BJ knocked it out of me in the week lol
> 
> ...


Yeah I was on tren in the summer lol was literally dripping sweat without even moving and I'd be fvxked for breath just walking to kitchen haha.

Your Mrs can't wait mate lol gonna be a good weekend for you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ahh, the joys of Tren - heavy breathing, short of breath, horny as fùck, sweating all night 

Good work with the Mrs mate!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah I was on tren in the summer lol was literally dripping sweat without even moving and I'd be fvxked for breath just walking to kitchen haha.
> 
> Your Mrs can't wait mate lol gonna be a good weekend for you





TELBOR said:


> Ahh, the joys of Tren - heavy breathing, short of breath, horny as fùck, sweating all night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well donee push this morning and managed

110kg X10 easy 120kg 2x7 on flat so happy with that.

Measured BP last night and 126/80 so a little high but not worth worrying about yet.

Hr has come down a little was 84bpm last night where a week ago I was around 100

Strange thing is not that I'm complaining is every cycle gyno flares up and normally run adex at .5mg ed and have gone to 1mg before. It doesn't bother me as it goes after cycle but this time no flare up and only on .5 eod so that's good. Also acne on shoulders is no where near as bad

Anyway enough waffling have a goodn


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> well donee push this morning and managed
> 
> 110kg X10 easy 120kg 2x7 on flat so happy with that.
> 
> ...


Fvxking life story lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Cycle stopped about 2 weeks early last Jan was Monday. still have a vial and a bit of rip 240 left but I had enough.

Was feeling like s**t pip was really bad sometimes and I felt I wasn't gaining anymore

Finished at 15.2 so 13lbs up but probably added a little lard. Can see abs just first thing but they have gone by the end of the day

Really don't know if I'll bother with tren again that's 3 different labs I've tried and not got out of it what I thought I would.

I haven't tried e so maybe give that a shot but I don't know atm.

Gonna probably cruise now until Jan 1st on sust 250 e11d, should come off really but that's only 2 months til I'm gonna wanna go back on so will probably be on til July now

Keep it real ******


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Cycle stopped about 2 weeks early last Jan was Monday. still have a vial and a bit of rip 240 left but I had enough.
> 
> Was feeling like s**t pip was really bad sometimes and I felt I wasn't gaining anymore
> 
> ...


Tren doesn't do that much for me tbh and I was the same last time I used it,I'd had enough near the end and stopped.

I have better results on test tbh.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Tren doesn't do that much for me tbh and I was the same last time I used it,I'd had enough near the end and stopped.
> 
> I have better results on test tbh.


to many negatives outweigh the positives infact I can't think of any positives really. OK I added 12-13lbs but could of done that with any compound really, it ain't 13lbs of muscle whilst getting leaner I've added fat.

Biggest negative for me though is the fact I didn't enjoy the cycle. I love being on, getting stronger, looking better and generally feeling good but tren seems to take all this away

Final straw was after a stupidly heavy night Saturday on the piss at a party I've felt like death since. Monday Mrs jabbed my arse and it's swelled up really bad, I have to wipe my arse in the lunge position atm, tried with left hand but that's virtually impossible, Mrs has to put my socks on. Tuesday morning I woke up to her in my ear 'I can't take this, the room stinks of sweat and s**t and you've soaked the bed again' lol. So I said enough is enough

A cycle is about enjoying it and after 2 attempts and 3 different labs I think I've decided tren ain't for me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> to many negatives outweigh the positives infact I can't think of any positives really. OK I added 12-13lbs but could of done that with any compound really, it ain't 13lbs of muscle whilst getting leaner I've added fat.
> 
> Biggest negative for me though is the fact I didn't enjoy the cycle. I love being on, getting stronger, looking better and generally feeling good but tren seems to take all this away
> 
> ...


Can relate mate. Must be a reason they say test is best eh.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Shame this mate, have you got any updated photos mate?

What you planning next blast then?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Shame this mate, have you got any updated photos mate?
> 
> What you planning next blast then?


I haven't mate I haven't taken any thought cycle. If I remember I'll get the Mrs to take some when I get home.

I must look bigger as I've had loads of comments I went to a party Saturday and a few of the birds I ain't seen for a while said my arms looked big, was prodding and saying is it all Me or the costume I was wearing. a few strangers at work have asked what and how much i eat and what my training is like and a pt at the gym a couple of weeks ago commented on how I was doing and asked how I train.

But myself I felt bigger a stone lighter and leaner in the summer. I feel a bit bloated atm

I don't get all thee bad negatives like turning into a cock etc I just generally don't feel good on it

Aint got a clue what I'm gonna run next tbh mate just wanna get back to feeling normal then I'll plan next cycle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sound like a little bitch! 

Tbh Tren isn't for everyone, seems it's not for you.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Sound like a little bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never call a man on tren a fu**ing bitch!!!!

No I am Rob, lol. it just ain't worth the grief I get off the Mrs every morning and the way it makes me feel. I blamed the way I was feeling last time on the low cals now this cycle I'm eating 5k and it's worse. I'm a sweaty tired unsociable mess. Only + is how horny it makes me but even that ain't that great, she's pretty good the wife but ain't up for it twice a day every day lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> never call a man on tren a fu**ing bitch!!!!
> 
> No I am Rob, lol. it just ain't worth the grief I get off the Mrs every morning and the way it makes me feel. I blamed the way I was feeling last time on the low cals now this cycle I'm eating 5k and it's worse. I'm a sweaty tired unsociable mess. Only + is how horny it makes me but even that ain't that great, she's pretty good the wife but ain't up for it twice a day every day lol


Just cruise till you decide what the plan is, worse case is you do a PCT in the future.

Family first mate, grief at home or gainz..... No grief at home suits me 



Abc987 said:


> never call a man on tren a fu**ing bitch!!!!
> 
> No I am Rob, lol. it just ain't worth the grief I get off the Mrs every morning and the way it makes me feel. I blamed the way I was feeling last time on the low cals now this cycle I'm eating 5k and it's worse. I'm a sweaty tired unsociable mess. Only + is how horny it makes me but even that ain't that great, she's pretty good the wife but ain't up for it twice a day every day lol


Just cruise till you decide what the plan is, worse case is you do a PCT in the future.

Family first mate, grief at home or gainz..... No grief at home suits me


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Just cruise till you decide what the plan is, worse case is you do a PCT in the future.
> 
> Family first mate, grief at home or gainz..... No grief at home suits me
> 
> ...


she's good as gold. She doesn't like the fact I take gear but she ain't dead against it. The problem was the fact I was a sweaty stinky mess most nights. 7 weeks of waking up in a smelly soaked bed ain't nice for us let alone them lol

I know what your saying though ;-)


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Cruise then a G of test. Cheap n cheerful


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Cruise then a G of test. Cheap n cheerful


dont seem like a bad idea atm


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello to whoever still reads this suite, Thought I'd update.

Been cruising on 250mg sust10-11days for 3 weeks on Monday and seem to be sticking at around 14.11 which means I think I added 8 lbs. Cycle finished at 15.2 so a little water has dropped off which went in the first 4 days. I've upped cals by 1/2 scoop of dextrose and 3 eggs so would say a little of 5k but not tracking to the point just eating as a normal person would so some days a little less some a little more. As it's winter I'm not to fussed as long as I don't start losing weight.

Feel pretty good again and could eat more so tren does suppress my appetite a bit

Strange thing is towards the end of the cycle, about the last 2 weeks strength stalled but since going on a cruise it's moving up again slightly, not much but a rep or 2 here andthere

I managed 2x5 on decline @130kg last week (bit wobbly but no spot so not bad) and 2x7 @107.5 on Incline

Getting doms again though :-(

So now I need to decide what to run after Xmas.

750mg sus 300-450 tren a (try again but go higher test as both times I've gone higher tren)

Or 750 sust 300-450npp

And do I try oxys again as a pre or maybe try dbol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Tren for the win. I'm currently seeing what a gram will do to my brain. As yet nothing apart from being a little more awesome!

Hold it ******!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Hello to whoever still reads this suite, Thought I'd update.
> 
> Been cruising on 250mg sust10-11days for 3 weeks on Monday and seem to be sticking at around 14.11 which means I think I added 8 lbs. Cycle finished at 15.2 so a little water has dropped off which went in the first 4 days. I've upped cals by 1/2 scoop of dextrose and 3 eggs so would say a little of 5k but not tracking to the point just eating as a normal person would so some days a little less some a little more. As it's winter I'm not to fussed as long as I don't start losing weight.
> 
> ...


good to see an update mate

i really don't get why you'd try Tren again :lol: you've had two experiences with and didn't get on with it great? I'd be going with NPP which you got on with great if I remember correctly!

Try androlics


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

A1243R said:


> good to see an update mate
> 
> i really don't get why you'd try Tren again  you've had two experiences with and didn't get on with it great? I'd be going with NPP which you got on with great if I remember correctly!
> 
> Try androlics


X2


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> good to see an update mate
> 
> i really don't get why you'd try Tren again
> 
> ...





Galaxy said:


> X2


your both right it's just always in my head that trens the best and I want the best lol

Think I'm gonna go with npp and then try tren e when I recomp/cut for the summer but go higher tren so a different approach and a different ester

A1234r apollo gave me a new pot of oxys. Said a bad batch went out and I must of got them so have a fresh pot upstairs. A decent thing to do and obviously wanna keep there reputation . I know other labs wouldn't do the same. Still don't wanna waste 3 weeks again. You haven't run them before have you? @Galaxy people use them as a pre so would I know straight away if they was s**t?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> your both right it's just always in my head that trens the best and I want the best lol
> 
> Think I'm gonna go with npp and then try tren e when I recomp/cut for the summer but go higher tren so a different approach and a different ester
> 
> A1234r apollo gave me a new pot of oxys. Said a bad batch went out and I must of got them so have a fresh pot upstairs. A decent thing to do and obviously wanna keep there reputation . I know other labs wouldn't do the same. Still don't wanna waste 3 weeks again. You haven't run them before have you? @Galaxy people use them as a pre so would I know straight away if they was s**t?


Jus goes to show everyone reacts different;y to different meds... tren might not be for you and you were disappointed the first two times you ran it so feck chancing running a third you know haha

You'd know in a week if they were dud or not... insane pump when used pre WO.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Jus goes to show everyone reacts different;y to different meds... tren might not be for you and you were disappointed the first two times you ran it so feck chancing running a third you know haha
> 
> You'd know in a week if they were dud or not... insane pump when used pre WO.


I know what you mean. Cut the cycle 2 weeks short too when normally I'd be thinking of extending it lol. Will try tren e though as the way people talk it's completely different, some get in with e and some a maybe me neither but I gotta try it haha

I can source androlics or whatever they're called but they're bloody expensive when I've got a pot in the cupboard. Can't see them being dud a 2nd time but I'll be fuming if they are and I waste time using them!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Little update. Sitting around 15st, was 15.1 this morning, feel quite watery though. Diet ain't great bit it's not that bad, still around 5k but I've added some s**t like a snickers at lunch and just eat whatever at the weekend.

Was out last Saturday and out now every weekend until the new year so I expect to add some fat over the next few weeks

Gonna get next cycle ordered and gonna go npp @450mg a week and 750mg sust

Got oremeden sust but ain't got npp yet. Choosing a lab is bloody hard but think I'm gonna go apollo


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Little update. Sitting around 15st, was 15.1 this morning, feel quite watery though. Diet ain't great bit it's not that bad, still around 5k but I've added some s**t like a snickers at lunch and just eat whatever at the weekend.
> 
> Was out last Saturday and out now every weekend until the new year so I expect to add some fat over the next few weeks
> 
> ...


have you looked into GSL mate? Seems like a really good lab.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> have you looked into GSL mate? Seems like a really good lab.


never heard of it. Only hear of the labs being pushed on here. Which sort of makes me wanna go with wc. I want a good bulk cycle. Although used a couple of bits from apollo and semi happy


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> never heard of it. Only hear of the labs being pushed on here. Which sort of makes me wanna go with wc. I want a good bulk cycle. Although used a couple of bits from apollo and semi happy


fair enough mate. I Look on other forums now... They all push it try get a consistent one on a few and you should be in :thumb:

GSL used to be mentioned on here a lot but not as much anymore.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> fair enough mate. I Look on other forums now... They all push it try get a consistent one on a few and you should be in :thumb:
> 
> GSL used to be mentioned on here a lot but not as much anymore.


every forum is the same mate. New lab pops up gets there mates to say there running the tiniest amount of gear and have ended up looking like arne and it sucks everyone in.

there are so many people linked to labs on the forum it's ridiculous and is why most post, business

There is the odd few decent people that I think I can trust. I have a decent source that's honest and I've used since starting and will keep using but he has high end labs atm that don't do npp or a couple that I've used and been a bit hit and miss.

The only 2 labs I've been 100% happy with and that's ap and hacks.

Now apollo rip240 seemed good but the pip was horrendous but I don't know if that's me and I just don't handle prop well, only used it twice and both times its cripple me. Oxys were s**t but they had the decency to contact me and replace them said they had a bad batch that went out. That sort of tell you they want to keep a good rep. Tren a seemed good too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good to see an update mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good to see an update mate


aint really been posting that much lately mate. Pop on each day and have a browse see how your all doing.

It was cruise time so not much to report either but next cycle is coming up. Hopefully will get some good gear and make some nice gains. Last time i ran npp i gained 29lbs in 8 weeks, all muscle of course lol. We shall see


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Afternoon peeps little update. Been rough as f**k all week so blew gym out. I ache all over and usual cold systems blocked nose, cough, sore throat etc. Decided as I had work this morning I'd try and go but what a waste of time. It was leg day but I could hardly push anything, I was just sweating loads and felt dizzy if I tried to go heavy. So that's no gym in the last week and from now until the 4th of Jan I can only make it 7 times will also be eating and boozing loads so things are gonna a go backwards.

Anyway I've manage to maintain 15.1 up til now, don't look great but not bad and some lifts have gone up slightly. Can just about see abs uoon waking but gone by the end of the day. Had the odd big spot popping up on chest and shoulders fyck knws what thats about.

Gears ordered so should get it Monday. Looking forward to getting back on in the new year


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Afternoon peeps little update. Been rough as f**k all week so blew gym out. I ache all over and usual cold systems blocked nose, cough, sore throat etc. Decided as I had work this morning I'd try and go but what a waste of time. It was leg day but I could hardly push anything, I was just sweating loads and felt dizzy if I tried to go heavy. So that's no gym in the last week and from now until the 4th of Jan I can only make it 7 times will also be eating and boozing loads so things are gonna a go backwards.
> 
> Anyway I've manage to maintain 15.1 up til now, don't look great but not bad and some lifts have gone up slightly. Can just about see abs uoon waking but gone by the end of the day. Had the odd big spot popping up on chest and shoulders fyck knws what thats about.
> 
> Gears ordered so should get it Monday. Looking forward to getting back on in the new year


 How you getting on mate? Training been okay?

What you got planned for crimbo?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> How you getting on mate? Training been okay?
> 
> What you got planned for crimbo?


 Not great mate been ill for over 2 weeks now. Have been quite bad, aching all over and the normal headache, sore throat, blocked nose etc so in the last 2 weeks I've only been gym once. Better this morning though so went and was OK. Only in work until Wednesday then I'm off until the 4th so will have no gym between then as I go on the way to work in the city.

Just going enjoy Xmas eat and drink loads and worry about it in the new year.

Plan on going back on start of Jan but I've noticed my resting heart rate is quite high. Don't know if it's because I've been ill or I just have a high resting heart rate. Remember asking about it last summer but put it down to all the stims I was taking.

Sitting here watching the TV and it's 90bpm. If I walk about or at work it's between 90 and 105. As soon as I wake up its around 80. Got a samsung edge and noticed the other day it had a finger sensor on the back so have been checking it all the time.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Not great mate been ill for over 2 weeks now. Have been quite bad, aching all over and the normal headache, sore throat, blocked nose etc so in the last 2 weeks I've only been gym once. Better this morning though so went and was OK. Only in work until Wednesday then I'm off until the 4th so will have no gym between then as I go on the way to work in the city.
> 
> Just going enjoy Xmas eat and drink loads and worry about it in the new year.
> 
> ...


 If you're worried mate get to the doctors.

Can you not train at home like you used to mate?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

If you've possibly BP problems lloyds pharmacy do a cheap home machine.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Everyone been ill with this mate it's s**t, hope you feeling better


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> If you're worried mate get to the doctors.
> 
> Can you not train at home like you used to mate?


 I'm gonna give it a while and see it it goes down. Sitting on the train now and it's 91.

No mate I sold my main machine, still have weights but the garage is now used for storage and full of s**t.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> If you've possibly BP problems lloyds pharmacy do a cheap home machine.


 Funny you say that I started a thread asking about bp monitors last night. I have a wrist one but don't think it's very accurate, the readings are all over the place


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Everyone been ill with this mate it's s**t, hope you feeling better


 Cheers mate. Think I'm on the mend now just a bit bunged up and have a chesty cough. But don't ache anymore.


----------

